# Primeros resultados electorales en Francia. Ojo.



## kopke (24 Abr 2022)

Primeros resultados DEFINITIVOS.

Ojo.

Guadeloupe 
Résultats complets 
Participation : 47,18 %
Votants 149 055
Exprimées : 132 335
MLP : 69,60 % = 92 106 voix
EM : 30,40 % = 40 229 voix

Martinique 
Résultats complets 
Participation : 45,45
MLP : 60,87 
EM : 39,13

Guyane 
Résultats complets 
Guyane définitifs
Participation: 38,89%
MLP : 60,70 % = 21 734 voix
EM : 39,30 % = 14 073 voix


----------



## kopke (24 Abr 2022)

Saint-Pierre-et-Miquelon : 

Participation : 57% (2521 voix)
EM : 49,31 %
MLP : 50,69%

Saint-Martin et Saint-Barth : 

Participation : 38% (8 637voix)
EM : 44,58 %
MLP : 55,42%

Polynésie Française : 

Participation : 42% (82 770 voix)
EM : 51,81 %
MLP : 48,19%


----------



## EXTOUAREG (24 Abr 2022)

No caerá esa breva... Me extraña que Soros y toda esa mafia no tengan todo atado y bien atado.


----------



## kopke (24 Abr 2022)

Marine Le Pen gana en Guadalupe, Martinica y Guayana Francesa.


----------



## kopke (24 Abr 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> No caerá esa breva... Me extraña que Soros y toda esa mafia no tengan todo atado y bien atado.



Pero de momento los resultados son los que son.


----------



## bullish consensus (24 Abr 2022)

Si si, la democracia existe... Pero debe ser en otro planeta


----------



## butricio (24 Abr 2022)

No tengo ninguna fe

Doy todo por manipulado


----------



## Poseidón (24 Abr 2022)

Si gana Le Pen aun hay esperanza para Europa.


----------



## Josant2022 (24 Abr 2022)

Enlace o fuente?


----------



## burbucoches (24 Abr 2022)

Fuente?


----------



## Ksalanovic (24 Abr 2022)

40% de participación 

En esos territorios se la suda Francia


----------



## aventurero artritico (24 Abr 2022)

ganará macron...no hace falta ni mirar quien gana


----------



## Gonzalor (24 Abr 2022)

No dejarán que gane, si hace falta, falsearán el resultado.


----------



## PACOJONES (24 Abr 2022)

De ilusiones se vive


----------



## Turgot (24 Abr 2022)

kopke dijo:


> Marine Le Pen gana en Guadalupe, Martinica y Guayana Francesa.



Los negros votan a Le Pen


----------



## Josant2022 (24 Abr 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Los negros votan a Le Pen



Los moros de Ceuta y Melilla votan Vox


----------



## Akira. (24 Abr 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> No caerá esa breva... Me extraña que Soros y toda esa mafia no tengan todo atado y bien atado.



O puede que gane y hagan otra revolución a la masona.


----------



## VittorioValencia (24 Abr 2022)

En las islas hay subida de Le Pen. Incluso en Polynesie, Macron pierde 7 puntos y esos mismos sube Le Pen.

Aqui se pueden hacer las comparativas con las elecciones de 2017
Polynésie française (987) : Résultats de l'élection présidentielle 2017


----------



## pocholito (24 Abr 2022)

Puede que influya que melenchon no haya dado su apoyo a macron


----------



## golden graham (24 Abr 2022)

Se vienen cositas


----------



## golden graham (24 Abr 2022)

De todas maneras francia vota a le pen salvo paris. Lo que pasa que en paris hay 20 millones de moronegrada


----------



## perrasno (24 Abr 2022)

Joder, pues en 2017 ganó la puta de Soros en todos ellos.

Mucho voto insumiso, mas del pronosticado, puede estar yendo a MLP. Habrá que ver si el electorado metropolitano se comporta igual... Leo que la participación, en general, baja dos puntos de momento respecto a hace cinco años. Eso también ayuda.


Así quedó la cosa en 2017 en las _colonias_


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Abr 2022)

Indra y Soros no llegan a esas islas ..

Todo controlado

De quién depende ? Pues eso !


----------



## pocholito (24 Abr 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> De todas maneras francia vota a le pen salvo paris. Lo que pasa que en paris hay 20 millones de moronegrada



El problema es ese en París se concentran la moronegrada sin Paris lepen sería presidenta ya


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Abr 2022)

Operación Biden 2.0


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Abr 2022)

Stop de Count


----------



## Turgot (24 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Los moros de Ceuta y Melilla votan Vox



No, los moros tienen sus propios partidos


----------



## Josant2022 (24 Abr 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> No, los moros tienen sus propios partidos



Pero gana la derecha en Ceuta y Melilla. A lo mejor no hay tantos negros en Guadalupe


----------



## furia porcina (24 Abr 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> No caerá esa breva... Me extraña que Soros y toda esa mafia no tengan todo atado y bien atado.



¿Que resultados hubo allí otros años? ¿Que resultados hubo allí en la primera vuelta que permita hacer alguna extrapolación válida? ¿Son feudos tradicionalmente lepenistas?

Lo pregunto porqué no tengo ni idea. A ver si alguien puede responder.


----------



## Josant2022 (24 Abr 2022)

VittorioValencia dijo:


> En las islas hay subida de Le Pen. Incluso en Polynesie, Macron pierde 7 puntos y esos mismos sube Le Pen.
> 
> Aqui se pueden hacer las comparativas con las elecciones de 2017
> Polynésie française (987) : Résultats de l'élection présidentielle 2017



En la línea esperada de una victoria de Macron por entre 5 y 10 puntos, subiendo Le Pen del 34 al 44 o asi

No hay sorpresa.


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (24 Abr 2022)

Bueno en Francia exactamente no son.


----------



## Ibar (24 Abr 2022)

La partida de juega en la Francia continental, no en territorios de ultramar.
Y ganará pecholobo Macron.


----------



## Despotricador (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## porromtrumpero (24 Abr 2022)

kopke dijo:


> Pero de momento los resultados son los que son.



Le van a hacer un Biden, cuidado como haya un parón en el recuento


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Abr 2022)

furia porcina dijo:


> ¿Que resultados hubo allí otros años? ¿Que resultados hubo allí en la primera vuelta que permita hacer alguna extrapolación válida? ¿Son feudos tradicionalmente lepenistas?
> 
> Lo pregunto porqué no tengo ni idea. A ver si alguien puede responder.



Ganaba Macron con 60/70%


----------



## KUTRONIO (24 Abr 2022)

kopke dijo:


> Pero de momento los resultados son los que son.



Courage! Que de imagunación también se vive


----------



## Josant2022 (24 Abr 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ganaba Macron con 60/70%



Falso

En Polinesia ganó con 58 y ahora gana con 51.

En Francia ganó 66-34, ahora estará la cosa 55-45


----------



## pocholito (24 Abr 2022)

Macron ha perdido muchos apoyos sobrevive por Paris sino lepen ganaría en la primera vuelta se demostró esto antes los de otros partidos votaban a macron para que no ganará lepen pero después de estos años ya macron no cae tan bien


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Falso
> 
> En Polinesia ganó con 58 y ahora gana con 51.
> 
> En Francia ganó 66-34, ahora estará la cosa 55-45



Perdón ganaba con el 58% en vez del 60


----------



## Josant2022 (24 Abr 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Macron ha perdido muchos apoyos sobrevive por Paris sino lepen ganaría en la primera vuelta se demostró esto antes los de otros partidos votaban a macron para que no ganará lepen pero después de estos años ya macron no cae tan bien



Si, pero va sobrado


----------



## Josant2022 (24 Abr 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Perdón ganaba con el 58% en vez del 60



Y en cuál ganaba con el 70?


----------



## KUTRONIO (24 Abr 2022)

L aultima oportunidad de LePen es el 2027 su mayor baza es que hay qu ebuscar un sustituto para Macron


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Y en cuál ganaba con el 70?



En Francia +30 puntos


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (24 Abr 2022)

Francia ingobernable por la realidad fuera de París.


----------



## Josant2022 (24 Abr 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> En Francia +30 puntos



No estabas hablando de Francia en conjunto, sino de los lugares indicados por el OP


----------



## CliffUnger2 (24 Abr 2022)

kopke dijo:


> Marine Le Pen gana en Guadalupe, Martinica y Guayana Francesa.



Que a le Pen le van hacer un Trump ni cotiza.


----------



## Javisdi (24 Abr 2022)

Al igual que en españa, no dejaran que la izquierda woke y corrupta abandone el poder.
Con manipulacion de votos si es preciso.
Su europa esta en juego.


----------



## moromierda (24 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Los moros de Ceuta y Melilla votan Vox



A morocco votan rei gay, amego.


----------



## Blackest (24 Abr 2022)

El problema es que esos territorios significan nada en el total de la población de Francia, isla de Francia es un negrizal y hará ganar a Macron

Enviado desde mi SM-J510FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> No estabas hablando de Francia en conjunto, sino de los lugares indicados por el OP



Si pero no


----------



## Vibrador letal (24 Abr 2022)

Macron con los disparates que ha hecho con los encierros,insultando a los no vacunados .......y ganara otra vez,igual que en España,habra elecciones en Andalucia y ganara el Nocilla,o el Page,o el Vara,pero que le pasa a la gente en su puta cabeza


----------



## ApartapeloS (24 Abr 2022)

FRENCH ELECTION

Results from French residing in foreign countries:
Argentina: EM 89% | MLP 11%
Brazil: EM 86% | MLP 14%
Chile: EM 87% | MLP 13%
Colombia: EM 91% | MLP 9%
USA (without Chigago and New Orleans): EM 92% | MLP 9%
Canada (without Vancouver): EM 86% | MLP 14%
Taiwan: EM 82.23% | MLP 17.76%

Los que más votan a maricron son los que no viven en Francia


----------



## M.Karl (24 Abr 2022)

Evidentemente y pese a que estoy muy a la derecha de Le Pen sería un resultado maravilloso.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (24 Abr 2022)

kopke dijo:


> Primeros resultados DEFINITIVOS.
> 
> Ojo.
> 
> ...



Si no fuera por los hijos de la grandísima puta de USA, en las elecciones Españolas estarían votando Cuba, Puerto Rico, Filipinas, Guam, las Carolinas, Sahara Español y Guinea Española.

USA lleva 200 años obsesionada en reducir a la mínima expresión y luego exterminar España.

Mira los Franceses, con territorios en 4 continentes simplemente porque los judios usanos tenian colegas de logia en Paris


----------



## kettlebell (24 Abr 2022)

kopke dijo:


> Marine Le Pen gana en Guadalupe, Martinica y Guayana Francesa





pocholito dijo:


> El problema es ese en París se concentran la moronegrada sin Paris lepen sería presidenta ya



Esto putin podría solucionarlo pulsando un botón...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Abr 2022)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Si no fuera por los hijos de la grandísima puta de USA, en las elecciones Españolas estarían votando Cuba, Puerto Rico, Filipinas, Guam, las Carolinas, Sahara Español y Guinea Española.



Y la iberofonia qué ?


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Abr 2022)

El mal menor, un socialdemócrata liberal...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## spamrakuen (24 Abr 2022)

En el hipotetico caso que ganase LePen ya se encargaria la desunion uropeda en explicarles a los franceses que se han equivocado votando via sanciones como con el caso de Hungria/Orban?


----------



## Demi Grante (24 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Enlace o fuente?



No hace falta ni contrastar la fuente para ver qué puede cierto. Todos esos votos son de los territorios de ultramar en donde la ultraizquierda arrasó en la primera vuelta, una cantidad absurda de voto antisistema. Por tanto es creíble pensar que voten a Le Pen pensando en un voto antisistema, por llamar la atención.

Pero los votos de los territorios de ultramar apenas tendrán repercusión cuando se mezclen con los votos de la Francia continental, donde Le Pen por desgracia no tiene nada que hacer contra el voto progre y de la derechita cobarde.


----------



## VittorioValencia (24 Abr 2022)

ApartapeloS dijo:


> FRENCH ELECTION
> 
> Results from French residing in foreign countries:
> Argentina: EM 89% | MLP 11%
> ...



Empresarios y profesionales de clase media alta, liberales. que gestionan empresas francesas en esos paises.
Hay que ver cuantos votos son. Imagino que muchos menos que en las islas.


----------



## Espeluznao (24 Abr 2022)

kopke dijo:


> Primeros resultados DEFINITIVOS.
> 
> Ojo.
> 
> ...



Hoy los franceses pueden votar por un pijo psicópata de la ENA, que nos ha endosado a Lagarde en el BCE para arruinarnos a todos..

... o por el cambio. 

Se vota CONTRA la inflación, contra la manipulación, contra la vacunación obligatoria, contra las mascarillas, contra el Banco Central Europeo, es decir, CONTRA Macron.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Abr 2022)

Espeluznao dijo:


> Hoy los franceses pueden votar por un pijo psicópata de la ENA, que nos ha endosado a Lagarde en el BCE para arruinarnos a todos..
> 
> ... o por el cambio.
> 
> Se vota CONTRA la inflación, contra la manipulación, contra la vacunación obligatoria, contra las mascarillas, contra el Banco Central Europeo, es decir, CONTRA Macron.



Soros siempre gana


----------



## pasabaporaqui (24 Abr 2022)

spamrakuen dijo:


> En el hipotetico caso que ganase LePen ya se encargaria la desunion uropeda en explicarles a los franceses que se han equivocado votando via sanciones como con el caso de Hungria/Orban?



Pero Francia es 100 veces más importante en Europa que Hungría, si gana lePen sería porque al grupo de poder que maneja los hilos se quiera separar de eeuu en un momento en el que se hunde con su petrodolar arrastrando a Europa con el.
Es otra conspiración de a peseta 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tercios (24 Abr 2022)

De quién depende la maquinica de contar "votos"??

De quién depende la fiscalía??


----------



## Ancient Warrior (24 Abr 2022)

Tan solo por ver miedo en los medios me gustaría ver a la señora JMLP ganar


----------



## Estandi (24 Abr 2022)

Los morenos prefieren a la rubia antes que al peludo follaviejas


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Abr 2022)

* MATTHEW Bissanti * @markerdragon
2 minutes ago


Evidence already emerging in France of electoral fraud with voting slips for Marine Le Pen being unusable
[ Video ]
ESTAN DENUNCIADO EN ESE VIDEO. QUE LAS PAPELETAS DE LE PEN . YA VIENE MARCADAS. POR TANTO FACILMENTE ANULABLES POR LA MAQUINA



https://anonup.com/upload/videos/2022/04/SOsZNX88xIspqKVGUXHA_24_0cbf5c86141a9e1a4a8d4af53ab47a4b_video_original.mp4










MATTHEW Bissanti


EVERYTHINGWOKETURNSTOSHIT, [4/24/2022 10:35 AM] [Forwarded from Freedom Warriors] [ Video ] Evidence already emerging in France of electoral fraud with voting slips for Marine Le P




anonup.com















​


----------



## Wotan2021 (24 Abr 2022)

Pero de verdad algunos creéis que hay posibilidad de que no gane Macron?


----------



## Javisdi (24 Abr 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> * MATTHEW Bissanti * @markerdragon 2 minutes ago
> 
> 
> Evidence already emerging in France of electoral fraud with voting slips for Marine Le Pen being unusable
> ...



Igual que hacian aqui con las papeletas de vox en pais vasco,catañuña,andalucia...


----------



## Creador de Realidades (24 Abr 2022)

Wotan2021 dijo:


> Pero de verdad algunos creéis que hay posibilidad de que no gane Macron?



Igual los "hacker rusos" nos echan una mano...quien sabe...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Abr 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> BASTANTE POSIBLE
> 
> LO DE LE PEN | MACRON : PUEDE TENER TRUCO ESTA VEZ



ES DECIR, PUEDEN QUE QUIZAS ESTA VEZ HAYA UN CLIFFHANGER DE ESOS
Y LUEGO PLOT TWIST

pero quizas no.
quien sabe

en cualaquier caso estan AMAÑADISIMAS


----------



## corto maltes (24 Abr 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Los negros votan a Le Pen



los negros con pasaporte francés..


----------



## Insert Coin (24 Abr 2022)

Está todo atado y bien atado. MLP no tiene ninguna posibilidad, para desgracia de los franceses


----------



## sans-pisito (24 Abr 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> De todas maneras francia vota a le pen salvo paris. Lo que pasa que en paris hay 20 millones de moronegrada



Curiosamente es al reves que en Espana, que la periferia pasa de VOX. En Galicia VOX no ha sacado ni a un triste concejal.


----------



## CommiePig (24 Abr 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> No dejarán que gane, si hace falta, falsearán el resultado.



también se rompen tuberías y se "paraliza" el escrutinio en Fr?


----------



## Josant2022 (24 Abr 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> No hace falta ni contrastar la fuente para ver qué puede cierto. Todos esos votos son de los territorios de ultramar en donde la ultraizquierda arrasó en la primera vuelta, una cantidad absurda de voto antisistema. Por tanto es creíble pensar que voten a Le Pen pensando en un voto antisistema, por llamar la atención.
> 
> Pero los votos de los territorios de ultramar apenas tendrán repercusión cuando se mezclen con los votos de la Francia continental, donde Le Pen por desgracia no tiene nada que hacer contra el voto progre y de la derechita cobarde.



Si no es porque no me fíe, es por seguirlo


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (24 Abr 2022)

kopke dijo:


> Marine Le Pen gana en Guadalupe, Martinica y Guayana Francesa.




Revisen los movimientos en esos lugares en contra las medidas del coronavirus, han sido fuertes y continuos.

Dudo que en realidad el escrutinio sea honesto. Pero el maricron se pasó de Nazi, el ordenador lo corregirá y como Lepen solo es un eslabón más cayara.


----------



## Dr. Mabite Levrette (24 Abr 2022)

Las fuerzas de seguridad francesas estan en alerta segun otra fuente.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Abr 2022)

Dr. Mabite Levrette dijo:


> Las fuerzas de seguridad francesas estan en alerta segun otra fuente.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (24 Abr 2022)

kopke dijo:


> Marine Le Pen gana en Guadalupe, Martinica y Guayana Francesa.



Territorios ande el gabacho medio tiene, en el mejor de los casos, una tonalidad de piel exótica, que diría nuejtro forista *COCO-NEGRO*, pa referirse a si mismo.


----------



## rascachapas (24 Abr 2022)

ApartapeloS dijo:


> FRENCH ELECTION
> 
> Results from French residing in foreign countries:
> Argentina: EM 89% | MLP 11%
> ...



El voto por correo nunca defrauda, van a votar por macron hasta los franceses muertos cuando napoleón


----------



## CommiePig (24 Abr 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



basura komunista, dando lekkiones


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Abr 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> basura komunista, dando lekkiones


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (24 Abr 2022)

sans-pisito dijo:


> Curiosamente es al reves que en Espana, que la periferia pasa de VOX. En Galicia VOX no ha sacado ni a un triste concejal.



En la Región de Murcia son el partido más votado, y en otros muchos lugares rebasa o se acerca al 20% de voto. En Madrid tiene respaldo, pero ni mucho menos es el grueso de los votos de Vox.


----------



## usuario baneado (24 Abr 2022)

Ejke segunda ronda para hacer trampas al solitario.


----------



## CommiePig (24 Abr 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



no es de extrañar en esa piara apesebrada por el régimen charo, liberados del trabajo


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Abr 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



Biden era premio Nobel de la Paz...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Abr 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> no es de extrañar en esa piara apesebrada por el régimen charo, liberados del trabajo



La dictadura del funcionariado charocratico y langostero parasito gay


----------



## Vanatico (24 Abr 2022)

Moros,negros y musulmanes acojonados y pegados a la Tv.
Si gana Le Pen no se da ni una paguita mas.
Ojito esta noche con la alerta antifascista a la francesa como salte la sorpresa.


----------



## payasiete (24 Abr 2022)

En el improbabilísimo caso de que perdiera Maricron, le echarían la culpa a Rusia de haber manipulado los resultados y los anularían.

No seais ingenuos.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (24 Abr 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



Los palmeros del NOM chillando porque el pueblo no obedece las ordenes de la oligarquía mundial. Democracia cuando les favorece, cuando no les favorece a rajar de ella.


----------



## Aeneas (24 Abr 2022)

Son en los departamentos de ultramar. Todavía queda la Francia continental. Además en algunos de esos departamentos hubo una revuelta contra la tiranía del follaviejas y su vacuna obligatoria. Y cuando digo revuelta digo revuelta de verdad: a tiros con la policía e incluso atacaron la casa del gobernador. Tuvieron que dar marcha atrás y el follaviejas se la envainó en esos departamentos. Supongo que por eso ahí gana Le Pen.

Otra cosa son las blanquitas decadentes y mariconas de Europa. Ya veremos.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Abr 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Los palmeros del NOM chillando porque el pueblo no obedece las ordenes de la oligarquía mundial. Democracia cuando les favorece, cuando no les favorece a rajar de ella.



Como con el voto femenino...

No lo aprueben que van a votar a lo que diga el cura


----------



## germano89 (24 Abr 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



exámen duro = el de conducir... vamos no me jodas menudo lastre para la sociedad tenemos que soportar


----------



## Vanatico (24 Abr 2022)

Mirad,como la rata chepuda que dice que si gana vOx se exilia.
¡¡VAMOS LE PEN!!









Elecciones en Francia 2022: "Si gana Le Pen será peor que Trump. Tendremos que refugiarnos en España"


Isabelle sale apresurada de un colegio infantil convertido en centro de voto en el distrito 18, en la rue Lepic. Allí el izquierdista Jean-Luc Mélenchon arrasó en la primera...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## ciberobrero (24 Abr 2022)

kopke dijo:


> Marine Le Pen gana en Guadalupe, Martinica y Guayana Francesa.



Bueno en la metrópoli no será así


----------



## Anonimo23 (24 Abr 2022)

que ganas tengo que a los liberales como tu os empiecen a meter los negros las pollas por el culo y la boca sin parar para que dejeis de hablar de una puta vez de liberalismo


----------



## CaCO3 (24 Abr 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> El mal menor, un socialdemócrata liberal...



Macrón es el que se ha ciscado el Código Ético de Nuremberg, pero la peligrosa "ultraderecha" no es él. Curioso, ¿eh?


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (24 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Pero gana la derecha en Ceuta y Melilla. *A lo mejor no hay tantos negros en Guadalupe*



Dende luego, hay cada comentario en Burbuja, soltando cosas con la misma convicción que un todólogo de la Pampa, que alucino. Es como si alguien en los 60, hubiera dicho, refiriéndose a Guinea Ecuatorial "a lo mejor no hay tantos negros en Fernando Po". ¿Pero es que nunca abristeis un libro de Geografía, no digo ya viajar a Guadalupe, pa ignorar que su población es mayoritariamente mestiza?


----------



## MAESE PELMA (24 Abr 2022)

QUE CIERTO FORERO VAYA SACANDO LA BILLETERA PARA MI PUTA PELIRROJA DE 18


----------



## kopke (24 Abr 2022)

Si gana Le Pen sería histórico. Es un misil Iskander al corazón de la UE y la Agenda 2030.


----------



## George Orwell (24 Abr 2022)

Olvidaos de que no gane Emmerder Macron.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Abr 2022)

Ni de coña va a ganar Le Pen, pero si hubiera democracia de verdad el ganador debería darse cuenta de que un porcentaje importante de la población quiere políticas contrarias a las suyas y ser consecuente, pero como vivimos en dictaduras pues no se puede hacer nada.


----------



## Demi Grante (24 Abr 2022)

Dr. Mabite Levrette dijo:


> Las fuerzas de seguridad francesas estan en alerta segun otra fuente.



Qué raro, ¿disturbios en Francia después de unas elecciones? Qué será lo siguiente, ¿quemar coches en Nochevieja?¿Disturbios en todos los barrios cuando muera en accidente de moto un delincuente argelino durante una persecución policial? ¡Inédito todo!


----------



## louis.gara (24 Abr 2022)

Los gabachos eligiendo entre un truño y un zurullo. No les va mejor que por aquí.


----------



## vecordis (24 Abr 2022)

Después de los acontecimientos de estos últimos años.
Creo que gana Le Pen.
Con jaleos, pero no me extrañaría nada.


----------



## D_M (24 Abr 2022)

No aprendeis nunca. Los masones tienen todo controladisimo.


----------



## Demi Grante (24 Abr 2022)

ApartapeloS dijo:


> FRENCH ELECTION
> 
> Results from French residing in foreign countries:
> Argentina: EM 89% | MLP 11%
> ...



Los putos progres es acojonante, huyen de Francia pero aún así siguen dispuestos a destruirla desde el extranjero.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Abr 2022)

El práctico no lo aprueban


----------



## juanelo (24 Abr 2022)

kopke dijo:


> Marine Le Pen gana en Guadalupe, Martinica y Guayana Francesa.



Como en la primera vuelta:¿No?


----------



## Agilipollado (24 Abr 2022)

Menos pajas que Macron ganará sí o sí.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Abr 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> Los putos progres es acojonante, huyen de Francia pero aún así siguen dispuestos a destruirla desde el extranjero.



Eso es lo que no entiendo. Huyen del progresismo pero lo votan desde fuera. Igual que los alemanes que huyen por la inmigración musulmana y estoy seguro que llevan décadas votando eso.


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (24 Abr 2022)

Si la cosa está tan ajustada, quizas es la razón por la que el BCE no ha movido ficha hasta ahora. Si hubiese subido los tipos y cortado el grifo a Francia en Febrero, quizás hoy sí que teníamos a LePen en cabeza..


----------



## Palimpsesto. (24 Abr 2022)

Os pensáis que Francia no tiene su algoritmo.
Todo esta controlado por la masonería. Si está en España imaginaos en Francia y mundo anglo que es la cuna del satanismo.


----------



## Abrojo (24 Abr 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



Igual se llevaría una sorpresa desagradable


----------



## patroclus (24 Abr 2022)

Los masones franchutes ya harán un pucherazo, no os preocupeis que ganará el pecho lobo.

Ojalá ganar MLP.


----------



## trichetin (24 Abr 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Si gana Le Pen aun hay esperanza para Europa.



Paradójicamente gana en los departamentos de ultramar.


----------



## Charlatan (24 Abr 2022)

no quieen que una mujer sea la presidenta de la republica.....que gentuza mas anticuada...machistas.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (24 Abr 2022)

El que piense que LePen cambiaria algo, decirle que los reyes son los padres.


----------



## Pollepolle (24 Abr 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> No caerá esa breva... Me extraña que Soros y toda esa mafia no tengan todo atado y bien atado.



Y Trump??


----------



## CRISIS TOTAL (24 Abr 2022)

juanelo dijo:


> Como en la primera vuelta:¿No?



No.. ganó Melenchon..


----------



## Giordano Bruno (24 Abr 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Si gana Le Pen aun hay esperanza para Europa.



Si gana Le Pen NO sale ni de la UE y de la OTAN te pago una cena en Madrid
Te acuerdas del podemita Griego(parece que ha pasado un siglo) lo mismo y el Coletas y su amor por Vallecas....más que nada porque Francia tiene una deuda altisima,un paro fácil del 10% esta perdiendo casi toda su influencia en Africa..porque UK tiene al primo de Zumosol y control sobre gran parte del tinglado financiero pero los Gabachos? Le Pen hará una política como Polonia y Hungría con más poder de decisión pero poco más.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (24 Abr 2022)

kopke dijo:


> Marine Le Pen gana en Guadalupe, Martinica y Guayana Francesa.



Lepen gana en la zona marrón??????


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## Alf_ET (24 Abr 2022)

Ganará maricron


----------



## Elblancodelwhatsapp (24 Abr 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



Según el hijo de puta este,un tío que sea albañil,mecánico,soldador,etc...y que es 80 veces más productivo que él,no tendría derecho a voto pero si todas las charos con carrerita de pinta y colorea.Me cago en Dios que corto se quedó el caudillo con esta puta gentuza.

Y ya lo de un examen tan duro como el de conducir mejor no comentar,este es el típico inútil que suspende el práctico 10 veces por subirse al bordillo o casi atropellar a alguien.


----------



## CaCO3 (24 Abr 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Dende luego, hay cada comentario en Burbuja, soltando cosas con la misma convicción que un todólogo de la Pampa, que alucino. Es como si alguien en los 60, hubiera dicho, refiriéndose a Guinea Ecuatorial "a lo mejor no hay tantos negros en Fernando Po". ¿Pero es que nunca abristeis un libro de Geografía, no digo ya viajar a Guadalupe, pa ignorar que su población es mayoritariamente mestiza?



Pero ¿qué dices de negros, subnormal? No he mentando en ningún momento lo que te gusta meterte por el culo.









Francia hará obligatoria la tercera dosis de la vacuna anti Covid-19 para algunos sectores


El ministro de Sanidad francés, Olivier Véran, anunció este 18 de diciembre que la tercera dosis de la vacuna contra el Covid-19 será un requisito obligatorio para bomberos y cuidadores desde finales…




www.france24.com


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Abr 2022)

Elblancodelwhatsapp dijo:


> Según el hijo de puta este,un tío que sea albañil,mecánico,soldador,etc...y que es 80 veces más productivo que él,no tendría derecho a voto pero si todas las charos con carrerita de pinta y colorea.Me cago en Dios que corto se quedó el caudillo con esta puta gentuza.
> 
> Y ya lo de un examen tan duro como el de conducir mejor no comentar,este es el típico inútil que suspende el práctico 10 veces por subirse al bordillo o casi atropellar a alguien.



Trabajar es facha


----------



## eljusticiero (24 Abr 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Trabajar es facha



Pues Abascal tiene que ser un rojazo que te cagas


----------



## eljusticiero (24 Abr 2022)

MACRON GANA A LE PEN CON MAS DE 10 PUNTOS DE VENTAJA, SEGUN LOS MEDIOS BELGAS


----------



## Funcional (24 Abr 2022)

Elblancodelwhatsapp dijo:


> Según el hijo de puta este,un tío que sea albañil,mecánico,soldador,etc...y que es 80 veces más productivo que él,no tendría derecho a voto pero si todas las charos con carrerita de pinta y colorea.Me cago en Dios que corto se quedó el caudillo con esta puta gentuza.
> 
> Y ya lo de un examen tan duro como el de conducir mejor no comentar,este es el típico inútil que suspende el práctico 10 veces por subirse al bordillo o casi atropellar a alguien.



Yo vengo defendiendo desde hace años el sufragio censitario. Que solo voten aquellos que arriesgan y que tienen algo que perder con una mala actuaciòn política, como ocurría en el siglo XIX. Que el presupuesto del Estado lo decida el que va a pagar la fiesta, y el que quiera voto ya sabe, a contribuir.
Y el que va por la vida de humorista y de vivir a costa de subvenciones públicas a mirar y a callar.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Abr 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Pues Abascal tiene que ser un rojazo que te cagas



Y tener hijos es machista


----------



## Von Rudel (24 Abr 2022)

No van a dejar ganar a Le pen, ya te digo que hacen pucherazo o lo que sea.

A Trump se autoconfiaron y por eso salio, pero ya en la segunda vez ya se encargaron de condicionar y manipular el voto.


----------



## Guano For Life (24 Abr 2022)

El algoritmo debe de estar trabajando fuerte


----------



## Alcazar (24 Abr 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Los negros votan a Le Pen



Ay Mama Ines, ay Mama Inés, todos los negros votan a Le Pen.


----------



## eljusticiero (24 Abr 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Y tener hijos es machista



Para Irene montera seguro menos si son del coletas.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (24 Abr 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Lepen gana en la zona marrón??????



Ahora entenderá el porqué VOX apuesta por los hermanos _cobrisos_ como su Gran Esperanza Blanca, a la hora de llegar a La Moncloa.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (24 Abr 2022)

Hombre. Hay una mezcla de libanés con indios (tanto de la India como de las Indias Occidentales) y negros que aún sin hablar el francés de la Alliance Française, que han salido unas mujeres guapísimas de la misma. Eso nunca lo negaré.


----------



## juanelo (24 Abr 2022)

CRISIS TOTAL dijo:


> No.. ganó Melenchon..



Pues me apostaria algo a que ganó en los territorios de Ultramar no solo este año en la primera vuelta, sino en el 2017


----------



## The Sentry (24 Abr 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Si gana Le Pen aun hay esperanza para Europa.



Con estos comentarios uno descubre quien se preocupa en leer programas electorales y quien no. La única diferencia entre Le Pen y Podemos es que la primera tiene una política migratoria cerrada, por lo demás es estatismo desbocado.


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## venturk (24 Abr 2022)

Funcional dijo:


> Yo vengo defendiendo desde hace años el sufragio censitario. Que solo voten aquellos que arriesgan y que tienen algo que perder con una mala actuaciòn política, como ocurría en el siglo XIX. Que el presupuesto del Estado lo decida el que va a pagar la fiesta, y el que quiera voto ya sabe, a contribuir.
> Y el que va por la vida de humorista y de vivir a costa de subvenciones públicas a mirar y a callar.



Al voto censitario le puedes poner los condicionantes que quieras, hay múltiples versiones. Por ejemplo en función de la renta, si cobras 2SMI pues tu voto vale doble, Amancio Ortega , pues su voto valdría varias veces el de una persona de a pie. Por edades, razas, sexo,...
Dicho esto, no me parece una idea descabellada y sería interesante debatir la de un voto censitario basado en quién aporte al estado, vamos, que funcionarios y jubilados( a no ser que pagues impuestos por otro tipo de ingresos y estos superen a tu pensión o sueldo funcionarial), como no aportan rentas, sino que las reciben, no pudiesen votar. Sería un ,el que paga elige. En este caso vota.


----------



## Reivakuum (24 Abr 2022)

Se viene el "voto por correo" para poner a Maricon al 90%


----------



## Fauna iberica (24 Abr 2022)

todavia hay quien se cree la gran charada de las elecciones.

Esto es mas heavy que la fe del carbonero.


----------



## Verdaderatierraalemana 2 (24 Abr 2022)

HA HABIDO UN CAMBIO DE PARADIGMA
CON LA PLANDEMIA Y LA PÉRDIDA DE LIBERTADES+EL REGGAETÓN REDPILLIANO LOS JÓVENES VOTAREMOS EN MASA A VOX EN HEZPAÑA Y A MLP EN FRANCIA

*AVEC LE PEN*


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## Verdaderatierraalemana 2 (24 Abr 2022)

Si Le Pen pierde pierde LA RAZA.


----------



## UpSpain (24 Abr 2022)

Masonazo para rato


----------



## Not Sure (24 Abr 2022)

Le Monde anuncia ganador a Macron


----------



## Verdaderatierraalemana 2 (24 Abr 2022)

Not Sure dijo:


> Le Monde anuncia ganador a Macron



Oh la la


----------



## Tronald Drump (24 Abr 2022)

Votez Follamomié pour le masoné


----------



## Verdaderatierraalemana 2 (24 Abr 2022)

Hagamos un minuto de silencio por Francia.


----------



## Vulcan86 (24 Abr 2022)

The Sentry dijo:


> Con estos comentarios uno descubre quien se preocupa en leer programas electorales y quien no. La única diferencia entre Le Pen y Podemos es que la primera tiene una política migratoria cerrada, por lo demás es estatismo desbocado.



el liberalismo no gusta a nadie salvo a 4 YouTubers que cobran subvenciones para vender la burra


----------



## Anonimo23 (24 Abr 2022)

NPC de que? jajajajaja ya he leido suficiente en mi puta vida igual tendrias que leer tu algo más que tus putos libros de liberal de mierda y lo de que te rompan el culo lo siento pero no creo que puedas decidir sobre eso llegado el momento


----------



## Verdaderatierraalemana 2 (24 Abr 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> el liberalismo no gusta a nadie salvo a 4 YouTubers que cobran subvenciones para vender la burra



LE PEN HA PERDIDO YA, LLOREMOS Y ABRACEMONOS PORQUE PRONTO MORIREMOS


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## Tronald Drump (24 Abr 2022)

Que les den por culo y se dediquen a ser follados por momias mahometanas con el cipote embadurnado de camembert.


----------



## Verdaderatierraalemana 2 (24 Abr 2022)

La solución francesa ha fracasado en Francia, sólo queda la solución yugoslava.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Abr 2022)

Europa sigue sin despertar:



Francia ya no tiene marcha atrás.


----------



## tunante (24 Abr 2022)

Estimación Ipsos


----------



## petro6 (24 Abr 2022)

El algoritmo narizota ha decidido que gane el folla viejas, as usual.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Abr 2022)

Verdaderatierraalemana 2 dijo:


> LE PEN HA PERDIDO YA, LLOREMOS Y ABRACEMONOS PORQUE PRONTO MORIREMOS



Va a ser una muerte lenta pero sin pausa y la vamos a ver ante nuestros ojos. En 10 años empezaremos a tener problemas graves y en 20 sálvese quien pueda.


----------



## Tronald Drump (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## ourensanoparavercing (24 Abr 2022)

Si gana Macrón, Francia se merece toda la mierda que les puede caer encima a los franceses.

Ellos se lo han buscado.

Ese es mi consuelo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Abr 2022)

Y vuelvo a mi libro: aunque tú ganes con un 58%, deberías gobernar también para el otro 42. O el sistema debería repartir los ministerios de esa forma: 58% para Maricron y 42% para Le Pen. Eso sería una democracia real.


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (24 Abr 2022)

Sarne avec de gout ne pique pas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Abr 2022)

Y no dudéis que los que han votado a Macron son precisamente las mujeres y los inmis, que cada vez son más.


----------



## Verdaderatierraalemana 2 (24 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y vuelvo a mi libro: aunque tú ganes con un 58%, deberías gobernar también para el otro 42. O el sistema debería repartir los ministerios de esa forma: 58% para Maricron y 42% para Le Pen. Eso sería una democracia real.



Olvídate. Macrón ha ganado, Francia ha perdido. La raza blanca ha perdido.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Abr 2022)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Sarne avec de gout ne pique pas



Comment savez-vous qu'il ne démange pas?


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (24 Abr 2022)

venturk dijo:


> Al voto censitario le puedes poner los condicionantes que quieras, hay múltiples versiones. Por ejemplo en función de la renta, si cobras 2SMI pues tu voto vale doble, Amancio Ortega , pues su voto valdría varias veces el de una persona de a pie. Por edades, razas, sexo,...
> Dicho esto, no me parece una idea descabellada y sería interesante debatir la de un voto censitario basado en quién aporte al estado, vamos, que funcionarios y jubilados( a no ser que pagues impuestos por otro tipo de ingresos y estos superen a tu pensión o sueldo funcionarial), como no aportan rentas, sino que las reciben, no pudiesen votar. Sería un ,el que paga elige. En este caso vota.



Exacto. Que sólo los contribuyentes netos, los que hayan aportado más dinero del que han recibido de las arcas públicas desde las últimas elecciones, puedan votar. Lo que habría que plantear es meter también a dueños y empleados de empresas cuya fuente principal de ingresos sean contratos públicos. Hacienda tendría que ser la que reparta el carnet de votante en base a parámetros puramente técnicos. Es la única manera de eliminar el clientelismo.


----------



## NXT (24 Abr 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> No caerá esa breva... Me extraña que Soros y toda esa mafia no tengan todo atado y bien atado.



Votan los franceses, no Soros.


----------



## Verdaderatierraalemana 2 (24 Abr 2022)

Moronegros 45%. Blancos despiertos 42%. Blancos borregos:13%


----------



## Tons of Fear (24 Abr 2022)

Esto no tiene solucion democratica.

Por cada voto que puede por fin ver el peligro al que se enfrentan nacen o importan 5 moronegros.

La cantidad de votos que se percatan es controlado por la agresividad de los globalistas y sus marionetas.

No pueden perder y si lo hacen será por poco teniendo como opción el pucherazo.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Abr 2022)

Territorios de ultramar dónde sólo votan los colonos porque a los aborígenes se la suda Francia 

Colonos que votan a le Pen, porque les molesta que aquello esté lleno de negros 

Es como ciertos colonos españoles que votan a ciertos partidos porque les molesta que dónde viven esté lleno de vascos o de catalanes


----------



## hijodeputin (24 Abr 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



buen agujero negro tiene la condenada para depositar esperma


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (24 Abr 2022)

Not Sure dijo:


> Le Monde anuncia ganador a Macron



Las Bolsas Uropeas lo hicieron hace días.


----------



## juanelo (24 Abr 2022)

CRISIS TOTAL dijo:


> No.. ganó Melenchon..



Tienes razón, estaba convencido de que ganó Le Pen.


----------



## Guaguei (24 Abr 2022)

*¿no huele un poco raro aqui?

Présidentielle*
A la espera de encuestas a pie de urna, las de fuera:

Gana Macrón en el extranjero, gana Le Pen en colonias:
----------------------------------------------------------- Extranjero
Argentine
Macron: 89%
Le Pen: 11%
Brésil
Macron: 86%
Le Pen: 14%
Chili
Macron: 87%
Le Pen: 13%
République Dominicaine
Macron: 62%
Le Pen: 38%
Colombie
Macron: 91%
Le Pen: 9%
Canada, hors Vancouver
Macron: 86%
Le Pen: 14%
USA, hors Chicago et Nouvelle-Orléans
Macron: 92%
Le Pen: 8%
--------------------------------------------------------- Colonias
Guadeloupe :
Le Pen : 69,60%
Macron : 30,40%
Martinique :
Le Pen : 60,87%
Macron : 39,13%
Guyane :
Le Pen : 60,70%
Macron : 39,30%
Saint-Pierre-et-Miquelon :
Le Pen : 50,69%
Macron : 49,31 %
Saint-Martin et Saint-Barthélemy
Le Pen : 55,42%
Macron : 44,58 %
Polynésie Française :
Macron : 51,81 %
Le Pen : 48,19%


----------



## Verdaderatierraalemana 2 (24 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> los que han votado a Macron son precisamente las mujeres



Depende de que mujeres. Las charos por descontado, las inmigrantes por descontado, las chortinas no en la misma magnitud, ten en cuenta que son las que han sufrido junto con los hombres jóvenes las privaciones del sistema covidiano criminal.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (24 Abr 2022)

Nada. Ya lo he dicho antes. Nunca faltan boludos que creen que Guadalupe estará a lado de Australia y que, por eso, todos son blancos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Abr 2022)

Tons of Fear dijo:


> Esto no tiene solucion democratica.
> 
> Por cada voto que puede por fin ver el peligro al que se enfrentan nacen o importan 5 moronegros.
> 
> ...



Francia ya está perdida. Y nosotros estamos ya casi en punto de no retorno.


----------



## Verdaderatierraalemana 2 (24 Abr 2022)

Estamos viendo en vivo y en directo LA MUERTE DE LA RAZA BLANCA


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Abr 2022)

Verdaderatierraalemana 2 dijo:


> Depende de que mujeres. Las charos por descontado, las inmigrantes por descontado, las chortinas no en la misma magnitud, ten en cuenta que son las que han sufrido junto con los hombres jóvenes las privaciones del sistema covidiano criminal.



Da igual. Las jóvenes son las que más se creen las mierdas que les venden los mass-mierda y sus mentiras.


----------



## Tons of Fear (24 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Francia ya está perdida. Y nosotros estamos ya casi en punto de no retorno.



La única opción es que salga un partido que nos mienta a la cara diga que va a ser pro sistema y que luego haga todo lo contrario .Las opciones de que los engañados sean los amos y no los esclavos en un pais sin peso en el mundo como España es cero.

Esas cosas a día de hoy solo pueden pasar en USA.


----------



## Verdaderatierraalemana 2 (24 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Da igual. Las jóvenes son las que más se creen las mierdas que les venden los mass-mierda y sus mentiras.



Pero son tan guapas, joder... Me cago en Jesucristo de que sean las chortinas las que más rojas sean. Da igual, su belleza tapa su ideología iraní-bolivariana-antiblanca-negroide.-irracional-femenina.


----------



## Hermann Hoth (24 Abr 2022)

Negra y guapa son antónimos.


----------



## El gostoso (24 Abr 2022)

Francia a mamar polla de MAMADOU


----------



## Squall Leonhart (24 Abr 2022)

Mira que me caen mal los gabachos, y Maricron es judiazo masón y maricrón follanegros perdido.

Pero me estoy descojonando con los lagrimones de cheetos de la niñoratada mamarabos del Kremlin, para eso ha quedado este foro, espero que pronto la justicia gabacha ilegalice a ese partido por estar al servicio del enemigo mongoloide, lo mismo con JODEMOS en España.


----------



## Verdaderatierraalemana 2 (24 Abr 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Mira que me caen mal los gabachos, y Maricron es judiazo masón y maricrón follanegros perdido.
> 
> Pero me estoy descojonando con los lagrimones de cheetos de la niñoratada mamarabos del Kremlin, para eso ha quedado este foro, espero que pronto la justicia gabacha ilegalice a ese partido por estar al servicio del enemigo mongoloide, lo mismo con JODEMOS en España.



Eres carne de ignore.


----------



## El gostoso (24 Abr 2022)

En marcha a comer polla negra, podría llamarse el partido.


En fin, sionistas siendo sionistas. Que se joda la basura francesa, casi que peor que la española


----------



## Miomio (24 Abr 2022)

En términos generales, que salga alguien identitario justo a nuestro lado no es bueno, porque obviamente miraría más por los intereses franceses que por los nuestros. En ese sentido es bueno para España que no salga Lepen. 

Yo siendo de Francia la preferiría a Macron , al que nunca votaría sobre todo por el tema no vacunados y el poner tan a las claras la oficialización de la nueva era regimen pseudoautoritario sobre la mesa; pero para nuestros intereses posiblemente sea mejor.

Y antes que ciudadanos del mundo o europeos somos españoles, así que a mirar por lo nuestro.


----------



## Verdaderatierraalemana 2 (24 Abr 2022)

Miomio dijo:


> En términos generales, que salga alguien identitario justo a nuestro lado no es bueno, porque obviamente miraría más por los intereses franceses que por los nuestros. En ese sentido es bueno para España que no salga Lepen.
> 
> Yo siendo de Francia la preferiría a Macron , al que nunca votaría sobre todo por el tema no vacunados y el poner tan a las claras la oficialización de la nueva era regimen pseudoautoritario sobre la mesa; pero para nuestros intereses posiblemente sea mejor.
> 
> Y antes que ciudadanos del mundo o europeos somos españoles, así que a mirar por lo nuestro.



Maldita Francia, país de moronegros, maricones y putas comerrabos moronegros.


----------



## El gostoso (24 Abr 2022)

Miomio dijo:


> En términos generales, que salga alguien identitario justo a nuestro lado no es bueno, porque obviamente miraría más por los intereses franceses que por los nuestros. En ese sentido es bueno para España que no salga Lepen.
> 
> Yo siendo de Francia la preferiría a Macron , al que nunca votaría sobre todo por el tema no vacunados y el poner tan a las claras la oficialización de la nueva era regimen pseudoautoritario sobre la mesa; pero para nuestros intereses posiblemente sea mejor.
> 
> Y antes que ciudadanos del mundo o europeos somos españoles, así que a mirar por lo nuestro.



Eres tonto chico, el aumento del poder al nwo, hace de pinza con España, ahora perro se siente más fuerte. Países nacionalistas alrededor tienden a cambiar la ideología de un país colateral


----------



## El gostoso (24 Abr 2022)

Verdaderatierraalemana 2 dijo:


> Maldita Francia, país de moronegros, maricones y putas comerrabos moronegros.



Un país al que me encantaría tironucar a cada uno de sus ciudadanos


----------



## Charlatan (24 Abr 2022)

ya llegan las urnas llenas de vootos para macron......y ninguno para lepen.........


----------



## Verdaderatierraalemana 2 (24 Abr 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Un país al que me encantaría tironucar a cada uno de sus ciudadanos



Hitler hizo mal en atacar a la URSS antes de tiempo.


----------



## Janus (24 Abr 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Un país al que me encantaría tironucar a cada uno de sus ciudadanos



That's the way it hurts them


----------



## Verdaderatierraalemana 2 (24 Abr 2022)

Charlatan dijo:


> ya llegan las urnas llenas de vootos para macron......y ninguno para lepen.........


----------



## El gostoso (24 Abr 2022)

Saludos a los zampapollas de delitos telemáticos, echadle huevos, mariconas.


----------



## Avidiuscasio (24 Abr 2022)

Lepen también es un títere del poder global, pero por lo menos representaba a la vereda del enfrente, o esa es la intención.

Que los galos vuelvan a elegir a Macron, después de los chalecos verdes y la pandemia, es imposible de creer.


----------



## Josant2022 (24 Abr 2022)

Pobre Putin, no le sale nada


----------



## Miomio (24 Abr 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Eres tonto chico, el aumento del poder al nwo, hace de pinza con España, ahora perro se siente más fuerte. Países nacionalistas alrededor tienden a cambiar la ideología de un país colateral



Yo esto lo dudo mucho y además creo que en nuestro caso particular el resultado sería que iban a aprovechar más nuestras debilidades y nosotros a poner más el culo, es decir, que íbamos a tener la misma situación que con Marruecos pero por arriba. 

Nosotros sólo tendríamos oportunidades en ese contexto si en casa tuviésemos a un nuevo Franco y todos sabemos que es casi imposible que eso suceda tal como están las cosas y la narrativa que tenemos desde hace 40 años encima.


----------



## venturk (24 Abr 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Eres tonto chico, el aumento del poder al nwo, hace de pinza con España, ahora perro se siente más fuerte. Países nacionalistas alrededor tienden a cambiar la ideología de un país colateral



Pero tiene razón. Francia, al contrario que Portugal, siempre ha sido un mal vecino. Su fortaleza suele ser sinónimo de problemas para España. 
Y entiendo lo que dices, pero poniéndolo en una balanza, ¿que es mejor para España?


----------



## Tons of Fear (24 Abr 2022)

NXT dijo:


> Votan los franceses, no Soros.



Están votando las hordas que lleva importando Soros desde hace décadas.Los retrasados mentales que han caído en las redes clientelares ideologizadas que el ha tejido. 

Está votando Soros o mas bien sus amos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Abr 2022)

Tons of Fear dijo:


> La única opción es que salga un partido que nos mienta a la cara diga que va a ser pro sistema y que luego haga todo lo contrario .Las opciones de que los engañados sean los amos y no los esclavos en un pais sin peso en el mundo como España es cero.
> 
> Esas cosas a día de hoy solo pueden pasar en USA.



O sea, que mienta como el p$%€ pero para hacer de Vox.


----------



## Charlatan (24 Abr 2022)

dominion calienta que sales.........


----------



## al loro (24 Abr 2022)

Ha ganado el refrieganegros?


----------



## El gostoso (24 Abr 2022)

Avidiuscasio dijo:


> Lepen también es un títere del poder global, pero por lo menos representaba a la vereda del enfrente, o esa es la intención.
> 
> Que los galos vuelvan a elegir a Macron, después de los chalecos verdes y la pandemia, es imposible de creer.



Son así de zampapollas y comemierdas, les dice el presidente que quiere enmierdar a sus conciudadanos y le votan.


Tiro en la nuca para esos zampapollas sociatas


----------



## Lonchafina (24 Abr 2022)

Como os gusta perder el tiempo con tonterías.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (24 Abr 2022)

Verdaderatierraalemana 2 dijo:


> Pero son tan guapas, joder... Me cago en Jesucristo de que sean las chortinas las que más rojas sean. Da igual, su belleza tapa su ideología iraní-bolivariana-antiblanca-negroide.-irracional-femenina.




Esta gente de donde coño sale


----------



## Tons of Fear (24 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> O sea, que mienta como el p$%€ pero para hacer de Vox.



No seria la primera vez en la historia que un partido subvierte la corriente dominante que a su vez es una subversión.

La ideología resultante tendrá problemas pero podrás seguir viviendo para contarlo mañana.

Decir la verdad lamentablemente no funciona.


----------



## Verdaderatierraalemana 2 (24 Abr 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Esta gente de donde coño sale



Antepones intereses geoplíticos ARTIFICIALES antes que a la EXTINCIÓN de la raza blanca


----------



## rondo (24 Abr 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Los negros votan a Le Pen



Jajajajajaja y los gitanos trabajan si


----------



## El gostoso (24 Abr 2022)

rondo dijo:


> Jajajajajaja y los gitanos trabajan si



Tal cual.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (24 Abr 2022)

Piscina de lagrimones de matutano naranja de virgensebos de mierda

Ñiñiñi nwo (ANGLICISMO) ñiñiñi

ÑIÑIÑI las tipas me escupen a la cara y se van con negros ÑIÑIÑI


----------



## El gostoso (24 Abr 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Piscina de lagrimones de matutano naranja de virgensebos de mierda
> 
> Ñiñiñi nwo (ANGLICISMO) ñiñiñi
> 
> ÑIÑIÑI las tipas me escupen a la cara y se van con negros ÑIÑIÑI



@eL PERRO 

Cortate con el multi.


----------



## Verdaderatierraalemana 2 (24 Abr 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Piscina de lagrimones de matutano naranja de virgensebos de mierda
> 
> Ñiñiñi nwo (ANGLICISMO) ñiñiñi
> 
> ÑIÑIÑI las tipas me escupen a la cara y se van con negros ÑIÑIÑI



Ya está claro, al ignore de cabeza chaval.


----------



## jpjp (24 Abr 2022)

Sabéis que va a ganar macron o sale otro getas tipo pp o nada no le dejarán gobernar.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (24 Abr 2022)

Lo que dije en el hilo del debate.
Al final, todo queda igual.
Da igual lo que vendan.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (24 Abr 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> *¿no huele un poco raro aqui?
> 
> Présidentielle*
> A la espera de encuestas a pie de urna, las de fuera:
> ...



¿Qué interpretación dais a esto?


----------



## Verdaderatierraalemana 2 (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## sada (24 Abr 2022)

En Twitter dan por ganador ya a Macrom


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (24 Abr 2022)

Volverá el terrorismo islámico si gana Le Pen


----------



## Verdaderatierraalemana 2 (24 Abr 2022)

*FRANZUELA*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Abr 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> Volverá el terrorismo islámico si gana Le Pen



Claro, porque con los otros no ha pasado nada. Te podría hacer un listado pero paso.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (24 Abr 2022)

Verdaderatierraalemana 2 dijo:


>



Que cosa más horrible. Menuda mierda.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (24 Abr 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> @eL PERRO
> 
> Cortate con el multi.



Hostia este es el que me estuvo citando como 10 veces el otro día, se te ve ocupado 
Otro enfermito obsesionado con que soy multi de no sé quién, que si del Muso, que si del Mister Nini.

Sí soy multi del Míster, pedazo lince te has ganado una bolsa de doritos y risketos XXL para que tengas fuerzas para luchar contra el NWO


----------



## Josant2022 (24 Abr 2022)

Una Francia gobernada por la extrema derecha solo hubiera traído para España ninguneo, mayor riesgo de quiebra, mayor complejo de superioridad gabacho, más camiones volcados en la frontera, menos fuerza ante Marruecos,…
No entiendo pero que nada a los voxeros cabreados. A los prorrusos si que les entiendo el cabreo, que mamen polla chechena y se les pasa.


----------



## rey0 (24 Abr 2022)

A macro le votan los que más o menos les va bien. A melenchon y a Lepen, los que no y quieren cambiar eso. A los socialistas, ni cristo ya que son culpables de todo. Conservadores, más o menos lo mismo por colaboradores.

Ese es el panorama, vamos que mientras más o menos se viva...No ganará ni la Lepe ni el mele


----------



## S. Moguilevich (24 Abr 2022)

Siempre dan por ganador al titere del sistema antes de tiempo. Obviamente esta anticipacion es parte de la jugada y tiene truco


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (24 Abr 2022)

¡Boludazos! Las Bolsas Uropeas apostaron por una victoria clara de Maricron frente a Le Petit Chaperon Rouge Le Pen pero vosotros, erre que erre, insistiendo que quizás pierda el Pecho Lobo.


----------



## DVD1975 (24 Abr 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Los negros votan a Le Pen



Ya os lo dije mi tío es de la Martinica mitad francés y Negro y están hasta los cojones de los moros.


----------



## Komanche O_o (24 Abr 2022)

lol


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (24 Abr 2022)

ApartapeloS dijo:


> FRENCH ELECTION
> 
> Results from French residing in foreign countries:
> Argentina: EM 89% | MLP 11%
> ...



Un cuanto peor mejor.


----------



## Verdaderatierraalemana 2 (24 Abr 2022)

Elecciones fraudulentas. Todos los medios estaban contra Le Pen, toda la enseñanza pública y privada y las dos principales religiones del país en su contra. Aunque el proceso fuese limpio, cosa que me extrañaría, el mero hecho de que la campaña haya sido tan desigual debería de contarse como fraude en sí mismo.


----------



## Azrael_II (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## klon (24 Abr 2022)

supongo q tambien habra algoritmo


----------



## Verdaderatierraalemana 2 (24 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1036357



Enlace


----------



## Azrael_II (24 Abr 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> ¿Qué interpretación dais a esto?



Las colonias tienen mandos autóctonos y no hay movidas de NWO. Es decir no hay manipulación de mentes y votos, en el extranjero ocurre lo contrario


----------



## metalgod (24 Abr 2022)

Van a intentar el pucherazo a través del voto por correo. Creo que esto va a ser AÚN MAS CANTOSO que las elecciones de EEUU.


----------



## kristallo (24 Abr 2022)

Funcional dijo:


> Yo vengo defendiendo desde hace años el sufragio censitario. Que solo voten aquellos que arriesgan y que tienen algo que perder con una mala actuaciòn política, como ocurría en el siglo XIX. Que el presupuesto del Estado lo decida el que va a pagar la fiesta, y el que quiera voto ya sabe, a contribuir.
> Y el que va por la vida de humorista y de vivir a costa de subvenciones públicas a mirar y a callar.



Abascal no votaría entonces.


----------



## El gostoso (24 Abr 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> ¿Qué interpretación dais a esto?





S. Moguilevich dijo:


> Siempre dan por ganador al titere del sistema antes de tiempo. Obviamente esta anticipacion es parte de la jugada y tiene truco





Azrael_II dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1036357



El sionismo se adapta, trampea y gana


----------



## Azrael_II (24 Abr 2022)

https://resultats-elections.lavoixdunord.fr/presidentielle/2022/


----------



## gold digger (24 Abr 2022)

Se avecina otra llorera...


----------



## Octubrista (24 Abr 2022)

¿Algún enlace al recuento oficial?


----------



## Guaguei (24 Abr 2022)

*¿no huele un poco raro aqui?

Présidentielle*
A la espera de encuestas a pie de urna, las de fuera:

Gana Macrón en el extranjero, gana Le Pen en colonias:
----------------------------------------------------------- Extranjero
Argentine
Macron: 89%
Le Pen: 11%
Brésil
Macron: 86%
Le Pen: 14%
Chili
Macron: 87%
Le Pen: 13%
République Dominicaine
Macron: 62%
Le Pen: 38%
Colombie
Macron: 91%
Le Pen: 9%
Canada, hors Vancouver
Macron: 86%
Le Pen: 14%
USA, hors Chicago et Nouvelle-Orléans
Macron: 92%
Le Pen: 8%
--------------------------------------------------------- Colonias
Guadeloupe :
Le Pen : 69,60%
Macron : 30,40%
Martinique :
Le Pen : 60,87%
Macron : 39,13%
Guyane :
Le Pen : 60,70%
Macron : 39,30%
Saint-Pierre-et-Miquelon :
Le Pen : 50,69%
Macron : 49,31 %
Saint-Martin et Saint-Barthélemy
Le Pen : 55,42%
Macron : 44,58 %
Polynésie Française :
Macron : 51,81 %
Le Pen : 48,19%



Palimpsesto. dijo:


> ¿Qué interpretación dais a esto?



no se, puede que tenga sentido y puede que no, pero raro es, esos margenes tan distantes

yo entiendo que las colonias al ser territorio frances hacen elecciones con urna, y son lugares pequeños mas dificiles de controlar, si se pucheriza se hace en francia

y los lugares en el extranjero imagino que es voto por correo, no es fracia , no hay urnas, y por eso esas diferencias tan grandes al manipular el voto por correo, solo son posibles explicaciones, puede ser tongazo o no, no se del tema, pero es para mirarlo, no es normal esas diferencias

para mi es prueba de tongo, o duda mas que razonable, que nadie va a explicar, que no llegara a ninguna parte y los medios ni comentaran


----------



## Sergey Vodka (24 Abr 2022)

Monsieur Tezanés no aprueba tu jilo.


----------



## Burbujo II (24 Abr 2022)

Otro gran jilo.

Sin superar al de UK, pero bien.

@Giles Amaury


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Una Francia gobernada por la extrema derecha solo hubiera traído para España ninguneo, mayor riesgo de quiebra, mayor complejo de superioridad gabacho, más camiones volcados en la frontera, menos fuerza ante Marruecos,…
> No entiendo pero que nada a los voxeros cabreados. A los prorrusos si que les entiendo el cabreo, que mamen polla chechena y se les pasa.



Si de verdad se va a limitar el tema del transporte todos los países van a empezar a mirar por suyo y tonto el último.


----------



## El gostoso (24 Abr 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Otro gran jilo.
> 
> Sin superar al de UK, pero bien.
> 
> @Giles Amaury



Ese sionista zampapollas otanistas no pinta nada aquí


----------



## Squall Leonhart (24 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Una Francia gobernada por la extrema derecha solo hubiera traído para España ninguneo, mayor riesgo de quiebra, mayor complejo de superioridad gabacho, más camiones volcados en la frontera, menos fuerza ante Marruecos,…
> No entiendo pero que nada a los voxeros cabreados. A los prorrusos si que les entiendo el cabreo, que mamen polla chechena y se les pasa.



Esa no es ecstrema derecha ni 8 cuartos.

Es una mercenaria hija de la gran puta que se nutre de la desesperación del gabacho medio de verse minoría en su propio país. Lo mismo Jodemos estuvo financiado por el Kremlin en su momento y Julio Anguita lo mismo.

Es la Komitern moderna, pero más cutre, el partido de esa, es lo mismo que los rojos en 36, sucursales del Kremlin.


----------



## fayser (24 Abr 2022)

kristallo dijo:


> Abascal no votaría entonces.



En un país sano alguien como Abascal no estaría en política. Ni él ni ninguno de los 300 diputados, ni los 265 senadores...

En un país sano las mentes más brillantes ocuparían los principales cargos políticos.

Lo malo es que no hay ni un puto país sano en el mundo. Las sanguijuelas matan a cualquiera que se les ponga por delante.


----------



## Bogdanoff (24 Abr 2022)

Me decía uno en este foro que los votantes de Melenchon se iban a abstener porque son clase obrera y no les gusta un liberal como Macron y no se que. Como se nota que no conoce a los rojos. Los rojos votarán siempre la opción más roja de las dos que haya.


----------



## El gostoso (24 Abr 2022)

Bogdanoff dijo:


> Me decía uno en este foro que los votantes de Melenchon se iban a abstener porque son clase obrera y no les gusta un liberal como Macron y no se que. Como se nota que no conoce a los rojos. Los rojos votarán siempre la opción más roja de las dos que haya.



Siempre es así.


----------



## Gotthard (24 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Una Francia gobernada por la extrema derecha solo hubiera traído para España ninguneo, mayor riesgo de quiebra, mayor complejo de superioridad gabacho, más camiones volcados en la frontera, menos fuerza ante Marruecos,…
> No entiendo pero que nada a los voxeros cabreados. A los prorrusos si que les entiendo el cabreo, que mamen polla chechena y se les pasa.



No va a haber camiones porque lo de las exportaciones de fruta va a dejar de ser rentable por el coste del combustible. En la fruteria de dos super que he estado ayer en alemania no habia apenas producto importado, muchas baldas de tomate y hortalizas cubiertas por zanahorias, nabos y tuberculos. Y los precios aun asi para pegarte un tiro.


----------



## El gostoso (24 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> No va a haber camiones porque lo de las exportaciones de fruta va a dejar de ser rentable por el coste del combustible. En la fruteria de dos super que he estado ayer en alemania no habia apenas producto importado, muchas baldas de tomate y hortalizas cubiertas por zanahorias, nabos y tuberculos. Y los precios aun asi para pegarte un tiro.



@OBDC


----------



## CANCERVERO (24 Abr 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> Volverá el terrorismo islámico si gana Le Pen



Y si no gana LePen, ¿seguira como hasta ahora el terrorismo islamico?.... ¿alguna vez ha dejado de existir desde Charles de Goulle? Cuentame más......


----------



## rulifu (24 Abr 2022)

kopke dijo:


> Primeros resultados DEFINITIVOS.
> 
> Ojo.
> 
> ...



Ayyy qué ganitas tenias...mozalbete


----------



## Josant2022 (24 Abr 2022)

Ganando Macron al 45%, 51,5-48,5


----------



## CANCERVERO (24 Abr 2022)

kristallo dijo:


> Abascal no votaría entonces.



Eso de Abascal, no podia faltar, con calzador, pero que no falte. ¿A quien vota tu puta madre?


----------



## frenlib (24 Abr 2022)

Los medios de izquierda ya están celebrando una "victoria de Macron"... así que...


----------



## amcxxl (24 Abr 2022)

JOJOJO

al 12% de escrutinio La Pen sigue por delante



https://resultats-elections.lavoixdunord.fr/presidentielle/2022/


----------



## Josant2022 (24 Abr 2022)

AL 50%, Macron 52, Le Pen 48

Tendencia alcista de Macron en el recuento


----------



## kristallo (24 Abr 2022)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> Eso de Abascal, no podia faltar, con calzador, pero que no falte. ¿A quien vota tu puta madre?



A callar y a tragar!


----------



## lostsoul242 (24 Abr 2022)

Demasiado moronegrada en Francia para que gane Le Pen . Pero va a estar tan igualado que yo si fuera globalista estaria preocupado , no debe de haber ya casi ni un blanco que no la haya votado , y es Francia , no Hungria .


----------



## sada (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## Josant2022 (24 Abr 2022)

sada dijo:


>



Eso está muy atrasado, no tienen ni puta idea. Va ya por el 50%

Míralo aquí









Résultats de l'élection présidentielle 2022


Le site officiel du Ministère de l'intérieur : Actualités, votre sécurité, vos démarches administratives, collectivités territoriales, immigration, préfet, gendarmerie, police, sécurité civile, sapeurs-pompiers, secrétariat général, sécurité routière, élections.




www.resultats-elections.interieur.gouv.fr


----------



## piru (24 Abr 2022)

16% escrutado


----------



## Verdaderatierraalemana 2 (24 Abr 2022)

LA FRANCE A LA FOLIE


----------



## NIKK (24 Abr 2022)

Creo que ha ganado maricón.


----------



## piru (24 Abr 2022)

Maricron por delante


----------



## Josant2022 (24 Abr 2022)

Al 54%,

52,5-47,5

Si sigue así gana Macron 57-43


----------



## germano89 (24 Abr 2022)

si despues de todo lo que ha pasado, vuelve a salir Macron, ya sabeis que los de la nariz estan detras


----------



## Larata (24 Abr 2022)

Me descojono, aquí todo cristo apoyando a le pen cuando es una roja pero anti inmigración. Así está burbuja, me da igual que me roben mientras no haya inmis.


----------



## Vercingetorix (24 Abr 2022)

kopke dijo:


> Primeros resultados DEFINITIVOS.
> 
> Ojo.
> 
> ...



¿Pero para qué cuentan los votos?

Si a las 20:00 ya dijeron que ganó Maceon


----------



## sada (24 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> AL 50%, Macron 52, Le Pen 48
> 
> Tendencia alcista de Macron en el recuento



Pero si van en el 16


----------



## HArtS (24 Abr 2022)

Las estimaciones en base a la votación de los colegios electorales que cierran más temprano dan la victoria a Macron.

Hasta Le Pen reconoció la derrota.


----------



## biba ecuador (24 Abr 2022)

Invito a croissants y guillotinas si gana Ma(ri)cron


----------



## Josant2022 (24 Abr 2022)

sada dijo:


> Pero si van en el 16



Síguelo en la página web del ministerio del interior francés, espabílate 

Al 57%, 52,70-47,30









Résultats de l'élection présidentielle 2022


Le site officiel du Ministère de l'intérieur : Actualités, votre sécurité, vos démarches administratives, collectivités territoriales, immigration, préfet, gendarmerie, police, sécurité civile, sapeurs-pompiers, secrétariat général, sécurité routière, élections.




www.resultats-elections.interieur.gouv.fr


----------



## sada (24 Abr 2022)

Cómo va ?


----------



## HArtS (24 Abr 2022)

metalgod dijo:


> Van a intentar el pucherazo a través del voto por correo. Creo que esto va a ser AÚN MAS CANTOSO que las elecciones de EEUU.



No es voto por correo. Simplemente Macron arrasa en las ciudades y con esos votos gana.


----------



## FuturoEuropeo (24 Abr 2022)

Al 41%
Macron 51,9%
Le Pen 49,1%


----------



## Linsecte2000 (24 Abr 2022)

Robo robo robo


----------



## piru (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## Josant2022 (24 Abr 2022)

Al 59%, Macron 53-Le Pen 47


----------



## Lovecraf (24 Abr 2022)

40 por ciento escrutado
Macron 50.9
Le Pen 49,1


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## sada (24 Abr 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> 40 por ciento escrutado
> Macron 50.9
> Le Pen 49,1



Aún puede variar mucho


----------



## Sawa (24 Abr 2022)

Los planes de la élite son claros yo creo, ahora toca detonar el polvorín que tienen montado en países como Francia y España, ganará Lepen, en el último momento y por poquísimo. Ella se encargará de detonar la guerra racial en nuestro país vecino. Detrás vamos nosotros con Pagascal, pero en nuestro país creo que tienen previsto un golpe de estado.

Iremos viendo pero yo apuesto por lo anteriormente dicho.


----------



## Josant2022 (24 Abr 2022)

Sawa dijo:


> Los planes de la élite son claros yo creo, ahora toca detonar el polvorín que tienen montado en países como Francia y España, ganará Lepen, en el último momento y por poquísimo. Ella se encargará de detonar la guerra racial en nuestro país vecino. Detrás vamos nosotros con Pagascal, pero en nuestro país creo que tienen previsto un golpe de estado.
> 
> Iremos viendo peor yo apuesto por lo anteriormente dicho.



Te dijo el médico que dejaras el coñac


----------



## Karlb (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## Guaguei (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (24 Abr 2022)

Si acaso pudiera tener una oportunidad seria contra un candidato de izquierdas, pero por esas extrañas casualidades de la vida, ninguna de las tres segundas vueltas que ha disputado el FN han sido contra la izquierda, lo cual es curioso, porque se supondría que, al estar el FN supuestamente a la derecha, fragmentaría el voto de derechas, propiciando al menos el paso a segunda vuelta de los socialistas. Da la impresión de que les dan el paso a segunda vuelta a modo de vacuna.

Dicho esto parece que se va acercando a Macron, que venció 2-1 en las pasadas selecciones.
¿cuan harta estará la población francesa, que a medida que esta decrece y la africana aumenta, aumentan los votos al FN?

Demasiado tarde, claro. Todo calculado.


----------



## daesrd (24 Abr 2022)

kopke dijo:


> Primeros resultados DEFINITIVOS.
> 
> Ojo.
> 
> ...



La elecciones son un TONGO como una CASA de grande. Los presidentes que consiguen el poder son los que los controladores quieren. Eso sí, parecerá que ha sido el pueblo el que los ha elegido, son especialistas en hacerlo, *más que un prestidigitador con las cartas.

El que siga creyendo, a éstas alturas de la película, en 2022, que llega al poder elegido por el pueblo da entre risa y pena..*


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Abr 2022)

Las redes sociales en Francia echan humo 
*“Darmanin encargó a la empresa estadounidense Dominion “ *





​


----------



## piru (24 Abr 2022)

51% y casi 5 puntos de diferencia. Se finí.


----------



## el segador (24 Abr 2022)

Va por la mitad el recuento y ya se atribuye la victoria, todo muy democrático. Lo de declararle presidente a las ocho con las encuestas a pie de urna ya de traca.


----------



## sada (24 Abr 2022)

Alguien q actualicev


----------



## butricio (24 Abr 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> 40 por ciento escrutado
> Macron 50.9
> Le Pen 49,1



De hace una hora
Macron vence a Le Pen y logra la reelección en Francia


----------



## Stelio Kontos (24 Abr 2022)

el segador dijo:


> Va por la mitad el recuento y ya se atribuye la victoria, todo muy democrático. Lo de declararle presidente a las ocho con las encuestas a pie de urna ya de traca.



Los judíos ya lo tenían todo comprado desde el principio como siempre, ya ni disimulan. Lo de Biden mismo fue una cagada en el pecho a todos los goyim del planeta.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Abr 2022)

*QUE PESAIS SOIS*
*
DE BUSCAR LA APROVACION DE LA MASA

ESTA AMAÑADO

GANE GUIEN GANE 
*
*IDIOTAS*

NO ESPEREIS " VER QUE SALE" A VER SI "GANAN LOS MIOS"


----------



## Demi Grante (24 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Síguelo en la página web del ministerio del interior francés, espabílate
> 
> Al 57%, 52,70-47,30
> 
> ...



¿Coño, pero entonces cómo es que hace 1 hora en las noticias le han dado la victoria con el 58% a Macron si está tan igualado el escrutinio con el 50%?

Esta claro que Macrom gana porque el voto que queda es de las ciudades que son progre/paguitas, pero hay que ser un poco más humilde con menos del 50% escrutado.


----------



## butricio (24 Abr 2022)

Sawa dijo:


> Los planes de la élite son claros yo creo, ahora toca detonar el polvorín que tienen montado en países como Francia y España, ganará Lepen, en el último momento y por poquísimo. Ella se encargará de detonar la guerra racial en nuestro país vecino. Detrás vamos nosotros con Pagascal, pero en nuestro país creo que tienen previsto un golpe de estado.
> 
> Iremos viendo pero yo apuesto por lo anteriormente dicho.



Si quisieran que gsnase Le Pen,con hscrrse a un lado es suficiente.

Quieren el gobierno


----------



## Verdaderatierraalemana 2 (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## Tzadik (24 Abr 2022)

A ver si os enterais de que en este puto circo participan TODOS los que se consideren "democraticos" y pidan votos. 

LePen es disidencia controlada, con esto solo logran reírse de los borregos que ansían un cambio, salir de las fauces del NWO, os dejan que os hagáis ilusiones, que roceis el SI SE PUEDE, participando en el propio sistema NWO.... para luego que ganen los de siempre y hacer quedar a los votantes disidentes como perdedores y encima tener que soportar que el líder de tu partido, ese tan radical y que lo cambiará todo, tome la derrota como una victoria y te de una palmadita en la espalda diciéndote "este es el camjno, ale, mañana a remar"


----------



## Josant2022 (24 Abr 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> ¿Coño, pero entonces cómo es que hace 1 hora en las noticias le han dado la victoria con el 58% a Macron si está tan igualado el escrutinio con el 50%?
> 
> Esta claro que Macrom gana porque el voto que queda es de las ciudades que son progre/paguitas, pero hay que ser un poco más humilde con menos del 50% escrutado.



Era una encuesta, en Francia las encuestadoras clavan y se las hace caso.

Ya verás que poquito falla. Son profesionales no como por aquí.


----------



## sada (24 Abr 2022)

Alguien q actualice coló


----------



## Verdaderatierraalemana 2 (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## Josant2022 (24 Abr 2022)

sada dijo:


> Alguien q actualice coló



Al 67%, 53,55-46,45


----------



## sada (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## Sawa (24 Abr 2022)

butricio dijo:


> Si quisieran que gsnase Le Pen,con hscrrse a un lado es suficiente.
> 
> Quieren el gobierno



Pues EEUU ya está avisando de disturbios en Francia por el resultado de las elecciones. Y te aseguro que prefiero equivocarme.


----------



## das kind (24 Abr 2022)

Va a acabar 58-42.

Au revoir, France.


----------



## daesrd (24 Abr 2022)

Tzadik dijo:


> A ver si os enterais de que en este puto circo participan TODOS los que se consideren "democraticos" y pidan votos.
> 
> LePen es disidencia controlada, con esto solo logran reírse de los borregos que ansían un cambio, salir de las fauces del NWO, os dejan que os hagáis ilusiones, que roceis el SI SE PUEDE, participando en el propio sistema NWO.... para luego que ganen los de siempre y hacer quedar a los votantes disidentes como perdedores y encima tener que soportar que el líder de tu partido, ese tan radical y que lo cambiará todo, tome la derrota como una victoria y te de una palmadita en la espalda diciéndote "este es el camjno, ale, mañana a remar"



Yo también creo que son DC, pero aún así, supondría un "meter una marcha mas lenta" en la velocidad para la realización de los planes. Eso lo hacen sólo cuando les interesa, y no sabemos si en éste momento les viene bien o no. Quizás con el tema de la guerra en el horizonte les interese LePen por el tema de armarse, servicio militar, enviar hombres a la guerra, etc, etc..


----------



## remosinganas (24 Abr 2022)

el pucherazo a favor del maricon, ni cotiza..


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Abr 2022)

"80 millones de votos"
mas votos que OBAMA 
BIDEN " el DESORIENTADO".


----------



## el segador (24 Abr 2022)

El algoritmo es poderoso al final sale lo que está programado.


----------



## Guaguei (24 Abr 2022)

el segador dijo:


> Va por la mitad el recuento y ya se atribuye la victoria, todo muy democrático. Lo de declararle presidente a las ocho con las encuestas a pie de urna ya de traca.



y ya esta en la Torre Eiffel, ya estaba todo el guateque preparado, era si o si

de lo que se trata es lanzar la noticia y las celebraciones cuanto antes, y las rotativas a todo trapo, que no haya lugar a dudas o reclamaciones, que nadie ni se lo piense que tiene alguna opcion, si se descubre algo o hubo algun fallo queda tapado por la alegria
¿como asi? pero si gano Macron, ya lo ha visto todo el mundo, venga ya, Fiestaaahhhhh
el recuento a mano paso a la historia


----------



## butricio (24 Abr 2022)

Sawa dijo:


> Pues EEUU ya está avisando de disturbios en Francia por el resultado de las elecciones. Y te aseguro que prefiero equivocarme.



Lo creo,le estan metiendo con calzador,los franceses con quien he tratado mostraban un malestar muy grande con Macron,decían que su reeleccion era inasumible.

Es como aqui,nadie voto a Pdr pero ahi esta


----------



## sada (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## Vaross (24 Abr 2022)

Pucherazo para al maricron, puchero con unas lentejas que le prepare su señora, y un vaso con leche de congoleño antes de irse a dormir


----------



## 4motion (24 Abr 2022)

Ver el montaje de la victoria de macron le maricon con la piramide de fondo y rodeado de cuatro gilipollas cuatro contados te da idea de la magnitud del pucherazo.

Lo importante es saber la abstención. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## noseyo (24 Abr 2022)

No pucherazo que puta meada jajaja lo hacen sin cortarse ya que ni molesten a la gente en que tire a potar


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (24 Abr 2022)

Los gabachos tienen lo que se merecen, espero que gane Macron y sigan disfrutando


----------



## das kind (24 Abr 2022)

No hace falta pucherazo, entre progres y moronegros suman muchos millones.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Abr 2022)

*ENCANTADISIMA DE PERDER *



*Le Pen reconoce con rapidez el resultado: «No hay ningún rencor, ahora somos la gran alternativa»








Le Pen reconoce con rapidez el resultado: "No hay ningún rencor, ahora somos la gran alternativa"


Le Pen compareció para reconocer los resultados con un discurso conciliador en el que dijo que "ahora somos la alternativa a Macron"




okdiario.com




*





Marine Le Pen (Foto: AFP).​
*Rafa Gallego*​

24/04/2022 20:33​
Actualizado: 24/04/2022 20:44​

​


----------



## Josant2022 (24 Abr 2022)

Al 72%, 54-46, y falta por meter todo IlledeFrance con Paris

En Paris Le Pen no se come nada. Dudo que llegue al 25%


----------



## sada (24 Abr 2022)

https://resultats-elections.lavoixdunord.fr/presidentielle/2022/


----------



## noseyo (24 Abr 2022)

Que cojones va pasar estos meses para que la puta ya supiera que estaba perdida sin siquiera el 10% escrutado


----------



## Orgelmeister (24 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Al 72%, 54-46, y falta por meter todo IlledeFrance con Paris
> 
> En Paris Le Pen no se come nada. Dudo que llegue al 25%



Moronegrada a tutiplén.


----------



## Tzadik (24 Abr 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> *ENCANTADISIMA DE PERDER *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Meada en la cara.... venga, tu, radical que votas a FN y quieres cambiar el país, alégrate de que ahora somos una alternativa real, dentro de 4 años lo volveremos a intentar, ahora a remar para sacar adelante el país mientras os seguimos meando en la cara


----------



## Republicano (24 Abr 2022)

¿Ahora es cuando se puede decir eso de que disfruten de lo votado? Cuando macron venga con pases sanitarios totalitarios y mierdas dictatoriales, sabemos que es lo que han querido los franceses.


----------



## das kind (24 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Al 72%, 54-46, y falta por meter todo IlledeFrance con Paris



Pues entonces MLP no llega ni al 40%.

Es increíble lo que está pasando en Europa. Dudo que jamás se haya dado en la historia un caso semejante de suicidio de una civilización. Ni Roma a manos de los bárbaros, joder.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Abr 2022)

Tzadik dijo:


> Meada en la cara.... venga, tu, radical que votas a FN y quieres cambiar el país, alégrate de que ahora somos una alternativa real, dentro de 4 años lo volveremos a intentar, ahora a remar para sacar adelante el país mientras os seguimos meando en la cara


----------



## Honkytonk Man (24 Abr 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> El problema es ese en París se concentran la moronegrada sin Paris lepen sería presidenta ya



En ese aspecto, lo bueno de los panchitos currelas es que son mas fachas que Franco. Vienen del comunismo y saben lo que hay. La moronegrada es toda paguitera.


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Abr 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> En ese aspecto, lo bueno de los panchitos currelas es que son mas fachas que Franco. Vienen del comunismo y saben lo que hay. La moronegrada es toda paguitera.



Buen chiste.


----------



## Filoxeno (24 Abr 2022)

No es una mala cosa que gane Macron, como no será mala cosa que gane Sánchez las próximas elecciones. Si la hostia que se viene es solo la mitad de lo que se pronostica aquí, un gobierno de Le Pen tendría que hacer frente a una guerra civil. ¿Que hubiese pasado en España si la pandemia nos pilla con el PP en el poder? El PP ya no existiría. Así que se coman los progres la montaña de mierda que nos va a caer encima y luego ya se verá. Si Le Pen no gana entonces, que el último apague la luz.


----------



## Tronald Drump (24 Abr 2022)

Esclavité, desigalité e follamomié


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Abr 2022)

Alguna vez alguien me tiene explicar como se sabe el ganador de unas elecciones con el 3% escrutado... Así es la democracia.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (24 Abr 2022)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> Buen chiste.



Pues es la verdad. Se podria decir que el 90% de los panchitos son gente integrada. Que hay un 10% de gentuza es indudable, pero vamos, un porcentaje poco superior al que ya teníamos de serie.


----------



## noseyo (24 Abr 2022)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> Alguna vez alguien me tiene explicar como se sabe el ganador de unas elecciones con el 3% escrutado... Así es la democracia.



Lo de estados unidos y Francia es un escándalo tan evidente que da puto asco igual que aquí con Sánchez y la subida que se hizo en 10 minutos


----------



## Chapapote1 (24 Abr 2022)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> Alguna vez alguien me tiene explicar como se sabe el ganador de unas elecciones con el 3% escrutado... Así es la democracia.




En la sexta ya daban por ganador al PSOE en las primeras elecciones del 2019, sin empezar el escrutinio. Lo peor es que ya sabían por datos internos que ganaría el PSOE.


----------



## Guillotin (24 Abr 2022)

En la oposición se vive muy bien, buen sueldo, soltar alguna chorrada de vez en cuando y a cobrar a fin de mes.


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Abr 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Pues es la verdad. Se podria decir que el 90% de los panchitos son gente integrada. Que hay un 10% de gentuza es indudable, pero vamos, un porcentaje poco superior al que ya teníamos de serie.



El 70% de los panchos se dedican a vivir de las ayuditas y el otro 30% a cargarse el mercado laboral español. Si quieres panchos, lárgate a Sudamérica.


----------



## frenlib (24 Abr 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Las estimaciones en base a la votación de los colegios electorales que cierran más temprano dan la victoria a Macron.
> 
> Hasta Le Pen reconoció la derrota.



¿No decían lo mismo con Trump? parecía ser el ganador pero a última hora perdió.


----------



## Republicano (24 Abr 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> PERO QUE ESTA AMAñao surnormal!
> 
> anda vete a vacunar



Gato, que te ha pasado? Realmente me estás escribiendo esto a mi?


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (24 Abr 2022)

No se si ha sido necesario el pucherazo, con la cantidad de moronegros y progres que hay igual ni les ha hecho falta


----------



## pocholito (24 Abr 2022)

La UE se ha encargado de no aprobar más sanciones contra rusia como el embargo al petróleo hasta después de estas elecciones pobres franceses los que han votado a macron se merecen pagar más


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Abr 2022)

Hay gente que no aprende, la destrucción del sistema no viene por la vía democrática, no se puede destruir el sistema utilizando las herramientas que te da el sistema. 

NO HAY SOLUCIÓN DEMOCRÁTICA.


----------



## frenlib (24 Abr 2022)

Bueno, cada país merece lo que tiene. En Hungría y Polonia los ciudadanos prefieren el patriotismo, la libertad, la seguridad, la estabilidad y los intereses del pueblo. En Brasil lo mismo que en Hungría y Polonia. En Francia prefieren el autoritarismo, las represiones, el bozalismo, los confinamientos, el islamismo y la inmigración africana. Pues que lo disfruten, ¿quiénes somos nosotros para impedírselos?


----------



## ULTRAMAN (24 Abr 2022)

Mejor asi. Si en Francia se ponen serios con las invasiones nos tendríamos que comer todos los que se cuelan que están de paso y ya tenemos bastantes con los que se quieren quedar. Mientras no pongamos el freno nosotros, mejor que no lo pongan los demás.


----------



## Don Pelayo (24 Abr 2022)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> Alguna vez alguien me tiene explicar como se sabe el ganador de unas elecciones con el 3% escrutado... Así es la democracia.



Se hacen proyecciones con respecto a la variación de votos, extrapolando las variaciones de unos lugares a otros.

No le demos más vueltas, no hay pucherazo, ni falta que hace. La sociedad francesa es así. Europa es así. Ganar por las urnas es imposible.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Abr 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Gato, que te ha pasado? Realmente me estás escribiendo esto a mi?




sorry es que me desepero
na no me hagas ni caso xD
borro el coment


----------



## HArtS (24 Abr 2022)

frenlib dijo:


> ¿No decían lo mismo con Trump? parecía ser el ganador pero a última hora perdió.



Yo seguí esa elección minuto a minuto. 

Trump iba ganando en Michigan (estado clave) pero faltaban los votos de Detroit, que al final le dieron el estado a Biden y en Arizona igual, Trump iba ganando pero el condado de Maricopa (Phoenix) inclinó la balanza.


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Abr 2022)

Muy crédulo hay que ser, para creer que este sistema criminal, tan bien engrasado, se puede destruir echando un papelito en una caja de cristal.


----------



## sada (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## Josant2022 (24 Abr 2022)

AL 82 %

MACRON 55,03

LE PEN 44,97

Las encuestas lo van a clavar


----------



## Marchamaliano (24 Abr 2022)

Mas guerra, más moros, más negros, más ruina, más ponzoña y más esclavitud. Que disfruten los gabachos, que detrás vamos nosotros.


----------



## sada (24 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> AL 82 %
> 
> MACRON 55,03
> 
> ...



Si ya es imposible darle la vuelta


----------



## Viviendo Digno (24 Abr 2022)

Enhorabuena a paguiteros y demás basura. 

Por cierto, hace unos años hubo quién vaticinó una guerra civil en Francia. Creo que esta "sorpresa" no es del todo descartable.


----------



## Pepejosé (24 Abr 2022)

Pues nada, Europa da un varapalo más a los neonazis.

* La derecha, a la europea, de Macron obtiene en Francia el 58,2% de los votos, y los neonazis de Le Pen se quedan en el 41,8%.

Pd
Resultados encontrados por internec, puede que no sean correctos pero en cualquier caso la Le Pen ha caído con todo el equipo.*


----------



## Honkytonk Man (24 Abr 2022)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> El 70% de los panchos se dedican a vivir de las ayuditas y el otro 30% a cargarse el mercado laboral español. Si quieres panchos, lárgate a Sudamérica.



Solo te estoy diciendo que entre panchitos y moronegros, Francia ha salido perdiendo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Abr 2022)

* Foreign Affairs Intelligence Council * @IntellUK  24 minutes ago I

   



macron lepen y klaus schawb young leaders​


----------



## Kolobok (24 Abr 2022)

Lo que está claro es que la mayoría de franceses blancos étnicos apoyan a LePen.

El resto, progres negros, moros a Macron.

Los franceses han reaccionado muy tarde, ya han perdido su país. Estamos siendo testigos de la Francia negra en Prime time


----------



## Verdaderatierraalemana 2 (24 Abr 2022)

*A L H A M D U L L I L A H*


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Abr 2022)

8 p.m.: ballot boxes close.
8.10 p.m.: Macron won.
Questions?


----------



## Palimpsesto. (24 Abr 2022)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> El 70% de los panchos se dedican a vivir de las ayuditas y el otro 30% a cargarse el mercado laboral español. Si quieres panchos, lárgate a Sudamérica.



Exacto. Integrada cargandose los salarios a la baja o recibiendo paguitas.
Nuestros pantxis son los argelinos o marroquíes de Francia por una sencilla razón: EL IDIOMA FRANCÉS VS ESPAÑOL


----------



## NXT (24 Abr 2022)

Tons of Fear dijo:


> Están votando las hordas que lleva importando Soros desde hace décadas.Los retrasados mentales que han caído en las redes clientelares ideologizadas que el ha tejido.
> 
> Está votando Soros o mas bien sus amos.



Soros trata de manipular a los gobiernos y a sus ciudadanos, pero el que finalmente aplica esas políticas y son los principales responsables son los políticos que estan en el poder y aceptan reunirse con ese despreciable subser y otros tantos de su calaña.


----------



## [IΞI] (24 Abr 2022)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Enhorabuena a paguiteros y demás basura.
> 
> Por cierto, hace unos años hubo quién vaticinó una guerra civil en Francia. Creo que esta "sorpresa" no es del todo descartable.



y jubiletas, gran mayoría de apoyo al Maricrón al contrario que entre los obreros

como ya puse en otro hilo, si llega el madmax ni lástima ni compasión con las langostas


----------



## theelf (24 Abr 2022)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> El 70% de los panchos se dedican a vivir de las ayuditas y el otro 30% a cargarse el mercado laboral español. Si quieres panchos, lárgate a Sudamérica.



Que ayudas?


----------



## Kriegsmarine (24 Abr 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que la mayoría de franceses blancos étnicos apoyan a LePen.
> 
> El resto, progres negros, moros a Macron.
> 
> Los franceses han reaccionado muy tarde, ya han perdido su país. Estamos siendo testigos de la Francia negra en Prime time



Se ha hablado aquí muchas veces....Francia ya hace tiempo que cruzó la.linea de no retorno, la única solución no pasa por unas urnas....

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Von Rudel (24 Abr 2022)

Ya lo dije, por H o B va a ser Macron presidente, todavia tiene que irse mas Francia y Europa a la mierda para que reacción y para eso se necesita una buena ostia de verdad.

Junto con el apoyo de los globalistas ultraliberales que meterían pucherazo fijo, metiendo a negros a votar como el mañana.

Uno solo tiene que ver como se la tienen jurada a Hungria y las operaciones para cargarse a Orban.


----------



## pocholito (24 Abr 2022)

Los jubiletas están comprados por el gobierno de turno


----------



## Guaguei (24 Abr 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Ya lo dije, por H o B va a ser Macron presidente, todavia tiene que irse mas Francia y Europa a la mierda para que reacción y para eso se necesita una buena ostia de verdad.
> 
> Junto con el apoyo de los globalistas ultraliberales que meterían pucherazo fijo, metiendo a negros a votar como el mañana.
> 
> Uno solo tiene que ver como se la tienen jurada a Hungria y las operaciones para cargarse a Orban.



no hay buena ostia que valga
el problema es que, el globalismo busca romper el pais, el punto de no retorno
dentro de 4 años habra menos autoctonos y mas extranjeros, en eso trabajan, y sera imposible, no hara falta ni pucheros
y el punto de no retorno puede que haya sido hoy, por eso muchos dicen que francia ha muerto
hungria sigue viva
ahora volvera el Macron menos moderado contra Putin


----------



## Palimpsesto. (24 Abr 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> y jubiletas, gran mayoría de apoyo al Maricrón al contrario que entre los obreros
> 
> como ya puse en otro hilo, si llega el madmax ni lástima ni compasión con las langostas
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1036500



Es un calco a España funcivagos y langostos votan en masa macron español: FEIJOO O SÁNCHEZ indistintamente


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Abr 2022)

QUE ESTA AMAñaDO

PODEIS VOTAR LO QUE OS SALGA LOS HUEVOS

*QUE LA ESTATUA DE LENIN DE KLAUS SCHWAB Y EL MISMO*

CUENTAN LOS VOTOS A LOS 10 MINUTOS

SI ESTUVIERA EL SERAS FELIZ DE LOS RIZOS. MENOS 5 MINUTOS EN CONTARO LOS VOTOS. PERO EL RIZOS NO TRABAJA


----------



## Tons of Fear (24 Abr 2022)

NXT dijo:


> Soros trata de manipular a los gobiernos y a sus ciudadanos, pero el que finalmente aplica esas políticas y *son los principales responsables son los políticos que estan en el poder y aceptan reunirse con ese despreciable subser y otros tantos de su calaña.*



Hacen eso porque reciben beneficios económicos . Si son colectivistas esos beneficios individuales superan a las desventajas colectivas percibidas. Si internacionalistas no necesitan si planteárselo ya que no deberían tener problema alguno.

Un dictador puede comprarse , la democracia está en venta.


----------



## Terminus (24 Abr 2022)

Nosotros vamos detrás. El combo morenegrada + mujeras + white knights es indestructible


----------



## Guaguei (24 Abr 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> QUE ESTA AMAñaDO
> 
> PODEIS VOTAR LO QUE OS SALGA LOS HUEVOS
> 
> ...



ese tipo no es de nadie, ni lenin, ni la reina de inglaterra, ni nada ni nadie
por eso le da igual tener una estatua de lenin detras que una de el pato donald
se aprovecha de ideologias, pero no es de ninguna, examinan la historia, apoyan un lado u otro dependiendo
y tambien puede chocarle la mano a Putin y decir que es otro de los jovenes lideres mundiales del foro de davos, si cuela cuela, si se lo cree la gente genial, y si se lo cree el mismo putin mejor que mejor y si obedece ya es total, decir eso solo puede ser bueno para davos


----------



## Von Rudel (24 Abr 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> el problema es que, el globalismo busca romper el pais, el punto de no retorno
> dentro de 4 años habra menos autoctonos y mas extranjeros, en eso trabajan, y sera imposible, no hara falta ni pucheros
> y el punto de no retorno puede que haya sido hoy




Ya se la táctica de los globalistas.



Es básicamente aplicar la sociedad americana a escala global, con claro ciertas zonas exclusivas de ricos estilo Dubai, Campos Elisios y New York.


La sociedad americana mas urbanita, ultraliberal y globalista que rige en sus grandes ciudades. Una masa, multietnica, cultural y proletarizada sin ninguna posibilidad de unión porque son tas distintos y a la vez cuyo unico objetivo es conseguir dinero. La sociedad perfecta para que una elite los tenga controlados y que no ser organicen de forma peligrosa. Junto a la destrucción del ultimo nucleo de resistencia que son las familias y clanes por un ultraindividualismo defendido por las hordas de extremaizquierda identitaria en medios y universidades.


En Europa estamos jodidos porque sino estamos cerca del punto de no retorno por ahí estamos en una o dos decadas puede que no exista marcha atras en muchos paises de Europa. Y si cae occidente se acabarón las sociedades libres ya que el resto de las razas, son propensas al feudalismo y el esclavismo.


Pero todavía existe esperanza, solo que debemos de unirnos mas y dejarse de mierdas de falsas disidencias, dejar valores y de mas cosas. La situación es tan grave que uno tiene que apartar todo e ir todos a una. O nos van a pasar por encima.


----------



## remosinganas (24 Abr 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que la mayoría de franceses blancos étnicos apoyan a LePen.
> 
> El resto, progres negros, moros a Macron.
> 
> Los franceses han reaccionado muy tarde, ya han perdido su país. Estamos siendo testigos de la Francia negra en Prime time



TOTALMENTE


----------



## Ds_84 (24 Abr 2022)

Antonio ha felicitado a Maricrón cuando aún no habian salido ni los resultados. Me he quedado tope de rotodosiano.

Una brisa conspiranoica ha acariciado mi tupé 

A alguien más le ha dado la sensación de que han ido muy rápido contando? O soy yo un nancy conspiranoico?


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (24 Abr 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Antonio ha felicitado a Maricrón cuando aún no habian salido ni los resultados. Me he quedado tope de rotodosiano.
> 
> Una brisa conspiranoica ha acariciado mi tupé
> 
> A alguien más le ha dado la sensación de que han ido muy rápido contando? O soy yo un nancy conspiranoico?



No. Yo aún no sé ni qué cojones de porcentaje de escrutinio van, ni de votos, ni nada.

Todo es un "ha ganado Macron y vale yaaaa." Venga, a celebrarlo a los Campos Elíseos, que dan unas patatas fritas con vino y cállate ya. A pasar página.

Lo cual era lo esperado por una parte. Hay que ser muy subnormal para creer en estas estupideces de papeletas dentro de urnas y tal. Pero mucho más me ha sorprendido que ni siquiera la propia Le Pen ha alzado la voz. Pues que les jodan a todos ellos, ya que tan a gusto están en la mierda ambos, uno en el gobierno y la otra en la oposición. Que los votantes de Le Pen tomen nota.


----------



## George Orwell (24 Abr 2022)

Puede ser, pero llevamos exactamente el mismo camino.


----------



## sasuke (24 Abr 2022)

y en francia pasará igual, solo que aquí aparte de moronegros tenemos "nuestros hermanos cobrisos"


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (24 Abr 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que la mayoría de franceses blancos étnicos apoyan a LePen.
> 
> El resto, progres negros, moros a Macron.
> 
> Los franceses han reaccionado muy tarde, ya han perdido su país. Estamos siendo testigos de la Francia negra en Prime time



Tienen que ser algo hipócritas así en la puta vida van a gobernar.


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Abr 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Solo te estoy diciendo que entre panchitos y moronegros, Francia ha salido perdiendo.



Como si nosotros estuviésemos ganando...


----------



## rondo (24 Abr 2022)

kristallo dijo:


> A callar y a tragar!



Traga tu polla mora que te gusta


----------



## claudiofp (24 Abr 2022)

El típico tongo realizado por George Soros


----------



## rondo (24 Abr 2022)

Larata dijo:


> Me descojono, aquí todo cristo apoyando a le pen cuando es una roja pero anti inmigración. Así está burbuja, me da igual que me roben mientras no haya inmis.



Ya salió el libegal submormal


----------



## Josant2022 (24 Abr 2022)

AL 91%

MACRON 56,69

LE PEN 43,31


----------



## ShellShock (24 Abr 2022)

Terminus dijo:


> Nosotros vamos detrás. El combo morenegrada + mujeras + white knights es indestructible



Efectivamente. Y habría que incluir en ese combo a todos los que viven del dinero público, que son más.

Vaya moza más interesante la de su foto de perfil.


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (24 Abr 2022)

Aquí vamos señores


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Abr 2022)

Mención aparte lo de los jubilados franceses, la generación boomer le dado la puntilla a un país moribundo. La generación boomer, la generación que quiere moronegros y degenerados sodomitas para sus nietos. ¡Vaya plaga! Los jóvenes ya saben lo que tienen que hacer.


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (24 Abr 2022)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> Mención aparte lo de los jubilados franceses, la generación boomer le dado la puntilla a un país moribundo. Los jóvenes ya saben lo que tienen que hacer.



Mira el dibujo que he subido de mi tío gabacho poniéndole la nariz de Jude dice qué se acabó con todos los moros que hay en Francia no gana Lepen en la puta vida.


----------



## Josant2022 (25 Abr 2022)

AL 95%

MACRON 57,13

LE PEN 42,87

EL 5 % QUE FALTA ES PARIS


----------



## 21creciente (25 Abr 2022)

Francia es una letrina y está destinada al desastre


----------



## Pollepolle (25 Abr 2022)

Jojojo como me nutre que la charuza con perdidas de orina la hayan vuelto a humillar jajajjaajja.


VIVAAAAA EL FOLLAVIejas de Maricron.
.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (25 Abr 2022)

Nosotros vamos detrás

Y la policía francesa desembarca ilegalmente a inmigrantes a escondidas en la frontera con España, los que les sobran. Son unos hijos de puta.


----------



## 121 (25 Abr 2022)

Con los vientres de sus mujeres y nuestra democracia nos robarán nuestros países


----------



## Funcional (25 Abr 2022)

kristallo dijo:


> Abascal no votaría entonces.



Ni Pablo Iglesias, ni la Yoli, ni Alberto Garzón, ni el Kichi....


----------



## eL PERRO (25 Abr 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Piscina de lagrimones de matutano naranja de virgensebos de mierda
> 
> Ñiñiñi nwo (ANGLICISMO) ñiñiñi
> 
> ÑIÑIÑI las tipas me escupen a la cara y se van con negros ÑIÑIÑI





Dales duro en mi ahusenzia que yo yastoy de BIAGUE


----------



## Gotthard (25 Abr 2022)

121 dijo:


> Con los vientres de sus mujeres y nuestra democracia nos robarán nuestros países



El negrizal ha votado en masa a Macron. No podia de saberse.


----------



## Gotthard (25 Abr 2022)

Si estando la Sureté francesa en manos de blancos nos han puteado lo que no hay en los escritos imagina que pasará cuando los resortes del poder francés estén en manos de moros.... ¿Crees que no van a ayudar a la yihad en España?

La unica solución de Francia es un golpe de estado al estilo del que dio De Gaulle para poner orden con la Guerra de Argelia. Suena feo, pero es lo que hay.


----------



## Pocochochó (25 Abr 2022)

Ltgbité, Moronegrité y Feminité


----------



## Ancient Warrior (25 Abr 2022)

ganó soros ...perdió Francia


----------



## F.Alonso21 (25 Abr 2022)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> Alguna vez alguien me tiene explicar como se sabe el ganador de unas elecciones con el 3% escrutado... Así es la democracia.



El software de Soros...



Chapapote1 dijo:


> En la sexta ya daban por ganador al PSOE en las primeras elecciones del 2019, sin empezar el escrutinio. Lo peor es que ya sabían por datos internos que ganaría el PSOE.



Cosas de softwares, logaritmos y demás "trampas"



frenlib dijo:


> Bueno, cada país merece lo que tiene. En Hungría y Polonia los ciudadanos prefieren el patriotismo, la libertad, la seguridad, la estabilidad y los intereses del pueblo. En Brasil lo mismo que en Hungría y Polonia. En Francia prefieren el autoritarismo, las represiones, el bozalismo, los confinamientos, el islamismo y la inmigración africana. Pues que lo disfruten, ¿quiénes somos nosotros para impedírselos?



La gente acomodada que nunca ha sufrido paro, mierda empleos, ni puteo para acceder a un buen trabajo , vive en un mundo de ficcion.

En esos otros paises la gente ha conocido el COMUNISMO, incluso el NAZISMO, y no olvidemos que se saben las tretas de los Soros que mataban compatriotas judios y todo.
Vienen de saber lo que es vivir en el lado malo donde te joden la libertad de consumo o propiedad privada y eso que entonces en ese bando se regalaba vivienda y aseguraba trabajo, que era mas de la MIERDA que te dan ahora en Europa.

En zonas occidentales de gente acomodada la ingenieria social ha hecho estragos brutales, parecen entes y no personas.





Marchamaliano dijo:


> Mas guerra, más moros, más negros, más ruina, más ponzoña y más esclavitud. Que disfruten los gabachos, que detrás vamos nosotros.



La culpa es de los jubiletas, los pijos de mierda y por descontado los invasores radicales del islam.

Lo de los 2 primeros grupos para mi no son ni franceses, ni mucho menos europeos, sino complices de los traidores.



Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Enhorabuena a paguiteros y demás basura.
> 
> Por cierto, hace unos años hubo quién vaticinó una guerra civil en Francia. Creo que esta "sorpresa" no es del todo descartable.



No hay que ser muy listo, para ver qeu con esa proporcion de invasores en Francia de religion distinta, no adaptados y muchos chungos, caminan hacia ello.

Los franceses jovenes ultimamente se han vuelto menos chovinistas y prefieren currar fuera de su pais, asi que sera por algo.



NXT dijo:


> Soros trata de manipular a los gobiernos y a sus ciudadanos, pero el que finalmente aplica esas políticas y son los principales responsables son los políticos que estan en el poder y aceptan reunirse con ese despreciable subser y otros tantos de su calaña.



En España para colmo tenemos a los peores traidores desde hace 200 años, con la excepcion de Franco y un grupo de militares quemados tras las derrotas en Marruecos y lo del desastre del 98.



[IΞI] dijo:


> y jubiletas, gran mayoría de apoyo al Maricrón al contrario que entre los obreros
> 
> como ya puse en otro hilo, si llega el madmax ni lástima ni compasión con las langostas



Asi es, espero que disfruten sus vacunas de sus sueños, ahorrando pensiones para esos jovenes franceses a los que masacran cada dia, no buscaban su suicidio y el de su nacion? que empiecen por ellos mismos, como buenos cobardes y chorizos que han sido oportunistas.

Una pena que la clase obrera no pueda decidir realmente al ganador.

Entre pijos y jubletas jodieron a la verdadera clase obrera francesa, los demas son invasores y es obvio que votaran a nuestro enemigo.



Ds_84 dijo:


> Antonio ha felicitado a Maricrón cuando aún no habian salido ni los resultados. Me he quedado tope de rotodosiano.
> 
> Una brisa conspiranoica ha acariciado mi tupé
> 
> A alguien más le ha dado la sensación de que han ido muy rápido contando? O soy yo un nancy conspiranoico?



Los softwaresssss



El Reaccionario dijo:


> Mención aparte lo de los jubilados franceses, la generación boomer le dado la puntilla a un país moribundo. La generación boomer, la generación que quiere moronegros y degenerados sodomitas para sus nietos. ¡Vaya plaga! Los jóvenes ya saben lo que tienen que hacer.



Los mayores antaño enseñaban a la gente joven, ayudaban en las familias y vivian con lo justo, aunque tambien la sociedad les ayudaba a ellos.

Hoy en dia cobrando 5 veces mas que los jubilados antaño, se atreven a dar lecciones, a joder al resto por egoismo propio, que pasa que un viejo necesita 3k al mes o 2.5k ya teniendo propiedades, coches pagados y sobrandole tiempo libre?
Claro si van a residencias hipercaras pues lo necesitara, pero es que eso alomejor es de ricos, y ellos han sido malos con la familia que en otras epocas los hubieran cuidado.


----------



## Nigury (25 Abr 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Y la policía francesa desembarca ilegalmente a inmigrantes a escondidas en la frontera con España, los que les sobran. Son unos hijos de puta.



Yo siempre lo he pensado, que no se porque no hace España lo mismo en colaboración con varias ONG tapadera.

Se distribuye información de lo bien que se vive en Francia, del montón de oportunidades laborables que hay allí, a la vez que se les dice lo mal que esta la situación española. Y ademas les proporcionas billetes de autocar para ir a Francia.

Ya te digo yo que en España no se quedan.


----------



## frenlib (25 Abr 2022)

De hecho aconsejo mudaros a los países que más se acomodan a vuestros intereses, Francia, España y Alemania seguirán siendo dictaduras progres durante décadas, quizá para siempre, por eso tenéis que mudaros a países que sean adecuados a vuestras ideas. Olvidaros de la democracia, eso ya no sirve. España es y seguirá siendo una dictadura post-marxista porque la gente ya está podrida, no tiene remedio, aceptémoslo, el español medio es PROGRE y SOCIALISTA.

Propongo mudaros a países que sean compatibles con vuestra cosmovisión. Yo ya estoy preparándome porque sí quiero vivir en un país digno con el cual me sienta cómodo y en sintonía, quiero pagar impuestos donde se invierta en cosas serias y no en adoctrinamiento del género y privilegios a extranjeros ilegales que no aportan nada.


----------



## Pollepolle (25 Abr 2022)

Habia que parar a la ultraderecha y al final se paro. VIVA MARICRON!! VIVAA SOROS!! La propaganda de Netflix esta funcionando.


----------



## 4motion (25 Abr 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> ganó soros ...perdió Francia



Correcto y los AMOS de este payaso y su padre.

Quien crea que votando va a quitar a estos hijos de puta.

Que se lo haga mirar. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## HvK (25 Abr 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que la mayoría de franceses blancos étnicos apoyan a LePen.
> 
> El resto, progres negros, moros a Macron.
> 
> Los franceses han reaccionado muy tarde, ya han perdido su país. Estamos siendo testigos de la Francia negra en Prime time



Progres, negros, moros y viejos blancos, o sea langostés blancos franchutes de toda la vida, componen la 'constituency' de Maricron, su electorado más fiel. En la primera vuelta Maricron solo ganó entre los mayores de 65 años, que son franchutes blancos en su inmensa mayoría, al revés que entre los jovenes, donde puede que ya haya mayoría(o casi)moro-negra.


----------



## Pollepolle (25 Abr 2022)

HvK dijo:


> Progres, negros, moros y viejos blancos, o sea langostés blancos franchutes de toda la vida, componen la 'constitiency' de Maricron. En la primera vuelta Maricron solo ganó entre los mayores de 65 años, que son franchutes blancos en su inmebsa mayoría, al revés que entre los jovenes, donde puede que ya haya mayoría(o casi)moro-negra.



Te olvidas de los maricrones cuñaooOOOoo


----------



## Zeal (25 Abr 2022)

Da igual quién gane, el problema de Francia ya no es político.


----------



## Kabraloka (25 Abr 2022)

lo cierto es que muchos "periodistas" amanecen hoy aliviados, porque seguirán cobrando de las subvenciones que les da el gobierno. Es lo único que les importa.
Si hubiese ganado la otra... algunos iban a pasar hambre...


----------



## Perrito juguetón (25 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> El negrizal ha votado en masa a Macron. No podia de saberse.



La participación ha sido del 71% y me cuadraría más que la mayoría de ese 29% que se quedó en casa sean Mahmadous y Abdelwahids que Françoises.

Cuando llegue el momento de promocionar un partido islamista y todo el negrizal vote de verdad masivamente, los Françoises van a poder disfrutar lo votado.


----------



## das kind (25 Abr 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Exacto. Integrada cargandose los salarios a la baja o recibiendo paguitas.
> *Nuestros pantxis son los argelinos o marroquíes de Francia *por una sencilla razón: EL IDIOMA FRANCÉS VS ESPAÑOL



Hay una diferencia fundamental: la religión. Y no me refiero sólo a la creencia en sí, sino al sistema de valores y cultural que acarrea.


----------



## GuidoVonList (25 Abr 2022)

@eL PERRO Puede estar contento, ha ganado el voto útil


----------



## HARLEY66 (25 Abr 2022)

Kabraloka dijo:


> lo cierto es que muchos "periodistas" amanecen hoy aliviados, porque seguirán cobrando de las subvenciones que les da el gobierno. Es lo único que les importa.
> Si hubiese ganado la otra... algunos iban a pasar hambre...



Si hubiera ganado la otra, dejaría de cobrar @unos” y empezarían a cobrar “otros”
Incluso una parte de periodistas serían los mismos


----------



## intensito (25 Abr 2022)

Los folla-OTANs anti-Putin estarán contentos. Ha ganado su opción preferida.


----------



## Ds_84 (25 Abr 2022)

tengo una captura de youtube con Lepen con 14.432.396 votos...luego vpy a la web oficial del.gobierno y salen 13.297.760...

donde esran los 1,1 millones de votos que faltan?

pero esto que mierda es??


----------



## intensito (25 Abr 2022)

Dejad de haceros pajas con pucherazos, algoritmos y demás mierdas. Que no, coño, que ELLOS SON MAYORÍA, meteos esto en la cabeza! No necesitan hacer ningún pucherazo porque son MAYORÍA. Tienen a:

- Mujeres (tema feminismo y paguitas): el 50% de la población.
- Inmigrantes (paguitas): en un país como Francia el 30%.
- Langostos: el 30% de la población
- Funcis: 15% de la población en un país como Francia.

No necesitan ni necesitarán hacer pucherazos porque teniendo en su poder a esos grupos NO LES HACE NINGUNA FALTA.


----------



## Pollepolle (25 Abr 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> tengo una captura de youtube con Lepen con 14.432.396 votos...luego vpy a la web oficial del.gobierno y salen 13.297.760...
> 
> donde esran los 1,1 millones de votos que faltan?
> 
> pero esto que mierda es??



A la ultraderecha siempre hay que ganarles robando para que les joda mas. Como a Trump que es igual de rubia y gorda que Lepen jjajajaja


----------



## ProfeInsti (25 Abr 2022)

Los medios de comunicación no dicen nada.
Anoche hubo dos muertos y un herido, cuando tras los disturbios en París de la extrema izquierda, un coche se abalanzó contra los policías antidisturbios y estos dispararon, dos de los ocupantes resultaron muertos y el otro herido.
El incidente ocurrió en la Plaza Vert-Galant en Pont-Neuf.


----------



## juagse (25 Abr 2022)

en serio alguien pensaba que ganaria lepen???


----------



## Pollepolle (25 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Los medios de comunicación no dicen nada.
> Anoche hubo dos muertos y un herido, cuando tras los disturbios en París de la extrema izquierda, un coche se abalanzó contra los policías antidisturbios y estos dispararon, dos de los ocupantes resultaron muertos y el otro herido.
> El incidente ocurrió en la Plaza Vert-Galant en Pont-Neuf.



UuUUuUuh!! La ejtremaisquierda!! Putiiin!! Loj rusooo!! Jajajjajajajaja


----------



## ProfeInsti (25 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> El negrizal ha votado en masa a Macron. No podia de saberse.



No. La inmensa mayoría de los jóvenes negros y moros no votan.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (25 Abr 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> tengo una captura de youtube con Lepen con 14.432.396 votos...luego vpy a la web oficial del.gobierno y salen 13.297.760...
> 
> donde esran los 1,1 millones de votos que faltan?
> 
> pero esto que mierda es??



Pero que dices nancy conspiranoico???
Las elecciones francesas son limpias, muy limpias, igual que las americanas.
Bakunatehporfabor que no estar bakunadoh te esta afectando al cerebro porfabortelopido.
Se ha parado a la ultramegaturboderecha que es lo importante, ha triunfado la DAMUCRASIA!


----------



## ProfeInsti (25 Abr 2022)

+ Globalistas 58,5% - Patriotas 41,5%.
+ Récord de votos de Reagrupamiento Nacional.
+ Macron con todos los periodistas a su favor solo saca el 58,5%.
+ Trece millones de Franceses votan a Marine Lepen.
+ Seguirá el gobierno Tecnocrático Mundialista.
+ La extrema izquierda podría ganar las elecciones de junio.
+ Dos muertos en enfrentamientos con la policía de los anarquistas
+ Los jubilados y funcionarios viven en un mundo televisivo e irreal.
+ El problema de Francia y Europa no es solo político o social.
+ Abstención del 28%. La mayor en 50 años.
+ Los que no votan son todos jóvenes moros y negros.
+ El destino de Europa, es el mismo que el del Imperio Romano.
+ Es interesante asistir al final de un país y una civilización.


----------



## Ds_84 (25 Abr 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Pero que dices nancy conspiranoico???
> Las elecciones francesas son limpias, muy limpias, igual que las americanas.
> Bakunatehporfabor que no estar bakunadoh te esta afectando al cerebro porfabortelopido.
> Se ha parado a la ultramegaturboderecha que es lo importante, ha triunfado la DAMUCRASIA!



veo que vas aprendiendo catalán

es un hezfeto secundario de no estar bacunao


----------



## Gatoo_ (25 Abr 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> *tengo una captura de youtube con Lepen con 14.432.396 votos*...luego vpy a la web oficial del.gobierno y salen 13.297.760...
> 
> donde esran los 1,1 millones de votos que faltan?
> 
> pero esto que mierda es??



¿Puedes ponerla?


----------



## Ds_84 (25 Abr 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> ¿Puedes ponerla?



https://*t.me/ah2020_org/1440270

(quita el.asterisco!)









Résultats de l'élection présidentielle 2022


Le site officiel du Ministère de l'intérieur : Actualités, votre sécurité, vos démarches administratives, collectivités territoriales, immigration, préfet, gendarmerie, police, sécurité civile, sapeurs-pompiers, secrétariat général, sécurité routière, élections.




www.resultats-elections.interieur.gouv.fr


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (25 Abr 2022)

La Unión Europea celebra la reelección de Emmanuel Macron en las presidenciales francesas


Tras las estimaciones iniciales de Ipsos, que evidenciaron la victoria de Emmanuel Macron en la segunda vuelta de este domingo con el 58,8% de los votos, las reacciones de los socios comunitarios eur…




www.france24.com


----------



## Gatoo_ (25 Abr 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> https://*t.me/ah2020_org/1440270
> 
> (quita el.asterisco!)
> 
> ...



La cuelgo aquí para que se vea


----------



## Larata (25 Abr 2022)

rondo dijo:


> Ya salió el libegal submormal



Calla rojo de mierda.


----------



## Pleonasmo (25 Abr 2022)

frenlib dijo:


> De hecho aconsejo mudaros a los países que más se acomodan a vuestros intereses, Francia, España y Alemania seguirán siendo dictaduras progres durante décadas, quizá para siempre, por eso tenéis que mudaros a países que sean adecuados a vuestras ideas. Olvidaros de la democracia, eso ya no sirve. España es y seguirá siendo una dictadura post-marxista porque la gente ya está podrida, no tiene remedio, aceptémoslo, el español medio es PROGRE y SOCIALISTA.
> 
> Propongo mudaros a países que sean compatibles con vuestra cosmovisión. Yo ya estoy preparándome porque sí quiero vivir en un país digno con el cual me sienta cómodo y en sintonía, quiero pagar impuestos donde se invierta en cosas serias y no en adoctrinamiento del género y privilegios a extranjeros ilegales que no aportan nada.



¿Y esos paises son?. Yo veo que cada vez el cerco se estrecha mas...


----------



## Furymundo (25 Abr 2022)

como puede Le Pen ganar en las colonias ?  
que han hecho limpieza racial los follarazas de los franceses y no nos hemos enterado o que ?


----------



## Pollepolle (25 Abr 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> como puede Le Pen ganar en las colonias ?
> que han hecho limpieza racial los follarazas de los franceses y no nos hemos enterado o que ?



Porque cuando mas negrismo y follagitanismo, mas de faxas semos. Fijate si no en Mursia.


----------



## Furymundo (25 Abr 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Porque cuando mas negrismo y follagitanismo, mas de faxas semos. Fijate si no en Mursia.



en las colonias los franceses etnicos son mayoria ? 
y en su propio pais no.


----------



## Gothaus (25 Abr 2022)

Los franchutes han decidido que quieren más globalismo y marxismo cultural. A disfrutar de lo votontado. De victoria en victoria hasta el derrumbamiento total. Sólo se podrá hacer algo cuando haya colapsado todo y la gente ya no tenga nada que perder.


----------



## Pollepolle (25 Abr 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> en las colonias los franceses etnicos son mayoria ?
> y en su propio pais no.



Pero si los marronidos son mas faxas que los blanquitos. Tu hablale a los moros de subirnlos impuestos, vacunarse, maricones y travelos, y se vuelven locos.


----------



## Furymundo (25 Abr 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Pero si los marronidos son mas faxas que los blanquitos. Tu hablale a los moros de subirnlos impuestos, vacunarse, maricones y travelos, y se vuelven locos.



 
eso no es posible
los unicos fachas racistas y que se merecen la extinccion son los blanquitos

eso decian los progres

ahora que pasa ? han cambiado el discursito de mierda endofobo que llevaban ?


----------



## noseyo (25 Abr 2022)

Lo peor de todo es que a lepen le da lo mismo los votos descontados a ellos , forman parte de todo , otro escándalo más por mucho que digáis por mucho inmigrante y jubilado que tenga


----------



## Limón (25 Abr 2022)

Que se joda la FURCIA traidora y se vaya a Moscú,
Puta traidora rata,
A ver si elegimos mejor a los referentes.


----------



## Spock (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## Funcional (25 Abr 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> como puede Le Pen ganar en las colonias ?
> que han hecho limpieza racial los follarazas de los franceses y no nos hemos enterado o que ?



Es que los negros de las colonias tenían sus paguitas y su estatus y su respeto y se les está llenando aquello de haitianos a quitarles lo suyo. Tiene que ser duro, siempre hay algujen peor.


----------



## OBDC (25 Abr 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> @OBDC



Los nabos ya sabemos donde ir a comprar; a la frutería de @javiwell 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------

